# 2000w Purple Kush 106 Plant Ebb and Flow SOG



## rbahadosingh (Nov 13, 2009)

So its been a little over a month since my last grow. This time im sticking with the same setup but its just twice as big. You can see my last grow here 64 plant ebb and flow sog purple kush and purple erkle
I made a mistake by using 2 strains last time and this time im going with all PK. But instead of 64 ladies in each tray im going with 53 in each tray. I anticipate yielding atleast 3 lbs and maybe closer to 4. 

Ive upgraded from the 4x4 sunhut to the 4x8 now. I will be using 2 1000w air cooled hps in magnum xxxl 8" hoods for maximum coverage. sentinel chhc-1 controller. co2 set to 1500ppm and a dehumidifier set to 58% relative humidity during the day and night. i will try to keep my temps between 80-85. im running the lights at night so it will be pretty easy to keep the temps under control. i actually think i will have to add a heater in there this time to bring the temps up to the 80's. Last grow there was a week or more when they couldnt receive co2 due to temperature problems. I shouldnt have that problem this time and they will be able to grow at their full potential. Im using the lucas formula again and am then adding AN Big Bud after week 2 or so. I plan on vegging them for aproximately 2 weeks or so just to get the roots going and then switching them over to flower. 

I conditioned my rockwool with Water ph'd to 5.0 with 200ppm of liquid karma.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

Subbed, seeing as how we're brothers from another mother, and all that.

First question - the specs on the 4x8 are massive, actually like almost 10x5 - do you feel as though you might be better off with a custom built table to fully utilize that size?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 13, 2009)

ive been looking for others with this hut but damn i dont know if i even have room for it lol, what is the actual dimensions so i can measure


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Subbed, seeing as how we're brothers from another mother, and all that.
> 
> First question - the specs on the 4x8 are massive, actually like almost 10x5 - do you feel as though you might be better off with a custom built table to fully utilize that size?


I actually like the 2 4x4 trays in there because they fit pretty well. I moved both of them as far over to one side of the tent as possible to leave a little extra room on the other side for my dehumidifier. If i had a custom built table i dont know where i would be able to fit the dehumidifer. But then again i would probably be able to fit another 2 to 3 rows of plants with the extra room. So it all depends on the grower. But to answer your question i dont think building a custom table would be worth it.



jsteezy1290 said:


> ive been looking for others with this hut but damn i dont know if i even have room for it lol, what is the actual dimensions so i can measure


 57" x 111"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 13, 2009)

interesting set up I will watch this one as well


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 13, 2009)

so its bigger then advertised


----------



## crossouttheiis (Nov 13, 2009)

how long did you veg for before? how long do you plan on it for this bunch? what type of method do you use? lolipop, topping, fim?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 13, 2009)

crossouttheiis said:


> how long did you veg for before? how long do you plan on it for this bunch? what type of method do you use? lolipop, topping, fim?


my last grow i vegged for 15 days. I plan on vegging for about the same amount of time this run. I might let them veg a little longer but im going to switch to flower no later than December 1st. i lollipop them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 13, 2009)

3 lbs it is..... but just barely.... I venture a guess in the dark........


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 14, 2009)

Five to 6 pounds. With some more tweaking up to 7 or 8 pounds. IMHO Lower the humidity a little, increase temps to 88 to 90, keep day and night temperature near the same (within 10 degrees max difference), increase CO2 to 2000 ppm, short frequent watering cycle, eliminate the fan blowing on the plants and use heat tubes (PVC pipes in the corners to blow cooler floor air that is higher in CO2 back up to above the plant canopy). Keep the light thermal out put as low as possible with strong cool air movement through the tubes and get the light as close as light thermal output will allow as long as they are high enough to evenly spraed the light over all the plants. As long as you have adequate calcium ppm the fan postion is not needed to strengthen the plants stems so it is really a debit. As is the fan will neccesitate that the humidity be as high as you suggest which in all actuallity just lowers transpiration. Doing away with the fan will allow for a slightly lower relative humidity and therefore will increase transpiration and respiration. It does very little good to supply supplemental CO2, high heat and good nutrient/water supply if you slow down the respiration with a high humidity. Once you get things running well lower your relative humidity just a small amount and see how much more nutrient water you go through. Lower t both the tempearture and the humidity for budding. Say 80 80 85 degrees and relative humidity of 40% and evem lower for the last tow eeks. Increased water uptake means increased tranpiration and respiration. Increased transpiration and respiration means more growth. However with incraesed water up take you also need to lower the EC. Just drop the relative humidity a few points (3 or 4) at a time until the plants show signs of inadequate water or until the plants quit taking up increased levels of water. With indica and afghani strains you will be quite surprised at the increased water/nutrient up take under maxed out conditions and lowered relative humidity. They are from a hot dry climate after all. While in their native lands they perform better when the get coastal winds bringing in increased CO2, the researchers found they respond to the increased CO2 brought by the winds not the increased humidity of the coastal winds. Winds in areas further away from the coast also provide the same benefits and thet are dry winds. 

Don't do the thing with putting the tall plants around the edges and the shorter under the center of the light that is commonly done by a lot of growers using large wattage bulbs. Instead if your tray watering system will allow just raise the trays up that contain the short plants. It makes no sense to place the best growing plants out to the edges if they are the plants best responding to the conditions supplied. Movu ing them to the edges is pemnalizing them for growing better. Doesn't make sense. I digress.

At least 5 pounds, likely more than less.


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 14, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> I just started my grow. I have 64 plants in 4" rockwool ontop of a coco mat in a 4x4 sun hut under 1000w air cooled HPS. Also im using a Sentinel CHHC-1 controller for co2 enrichment and management. Its Hooked up to 15lb co2 tank and exhaust fan. Ive done sog a few times in soil and decided it was time to try hydro. The strains ive chosen are Purple Kush from Blue Sky coffee shop in oakland and Purple Erkle from the purple heart in oakland. I hope to yield 640 grams. Hopefully my goal isnt too high. What do you all think the total yield will be? I plan on vegging for about a 5-7 days just to get the roots going into the rockwool blocks pretty well before i switch to flower. I will be using co2 with the ppm set to 1500. If temps reach 89 the co2 will stop and the exhaust fan kicks in to cool down everything. I will be running the light at night in order to try and keep the temps as low as possible. Im using GH Micro and GH Bloom nutes. 8ml per gal of micro and 16ml per gal of bloom.


3-4 lbs total  (edit: minimum)

What kind of tent / enclosure are you using? Can you do a good sealed room with the grow tents which it appears you have?


Is this the tent you have?


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 14, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> I actually like the 2 4x4 trays in there because they fit pretty well. I moved both of them as far over to one side of the tent as possible to leave a little extra room on the other side for my dehumidifier. If i had a custom built table i dont know where i would be able to fit the dehumidifer. But then again i would probably be able to fit another 2 to 3 rows of plants with the extra room. So it all depends on the grower. But to answer your question i dont think building a custom table would be worth it.
> 
> 
> 57" x 111"


Thanks; the way your pictures looked, I just assumed that there was as much space on the other side of the table (that we couldn't see).

Appreciate you clearing that up for me.


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Nov 14, 2009)

def excited to watch this. im saying youll prolly get 2-2.5 which is good for 2000 W. I usually try to get a p per 1000 w. which is shooting low. usually end up gettin more. good luck brah!


----------



## crossouttheiis (Nov 14, 2009)

that is a pretty short veg time. you get clones then I am assuming? lolipopping is to cut off all other branches aside for the main stem? do you use those as clones for your next round?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 14, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> 3 lbs it is..... but just barely.... I venture a guess in the dark........


i have to disagree. im going to get 3lbs atleast. that would be only 13g per plant. on my last run the smaller ones one the sides that got the least amount of light averaged 14-15. and the ones in the middle got as much as 24 per plant. so i know ill have atleast 3lbs.



fatman7574 said:


> Five to 6 pounds. With some more tweaking up to 7 or 8 pounds. IMHO Lower the humidity a little, increase temps to 88 to 90, keep day and night temperature near the same (within 10 degrees max difference), increase CO2 to 2000 ppm, short frequent watering cycle, eliminate the fan blowing on the plants and use heat tubes (PVC pipes in the corners to blow cooler floor air that is higher in CO2 back up to above the plant canopy). Keep the light thermal out put as low as possible with strong cool air movement through the tubes and get the light as close as light thermal output will allow as long as they are high enough to evenly spraed the light over all the plants. As long as you have adequate calcium ppm the fan postion is not needed to strengthen the plants stems so it is really a debit. As is the fan will neccesitate that the humidity be as high as you suggest which in all actuallity just lowers transpiration. Doing away with the fan will allow for a slightly lower relative humidity and therefore will increase transpiration and respiration. It does very little good to supply supplemental CO2, high heat and good nutrient/water supply if you slow down the respiration with a high humidity. Once you get things running well lower your relative humidity just a small amount and see how much more nutrient water you go through. Lower t both the tempearture and the humidity for budding. Say 80 80 85 degrees and relative humidity of 40% and evem lower for the last tow eeks. Increased water uptake means increased tranpiration and respiration. Increased transpiration and respiration means more growth. However with incraesed water up take you also need to lower the EC. Just drop the relative humidity a few points (3 or 4) at a time until the plants show signs of inadequate water or until the plants quit taking up increased levels of water. With indica and afghani strains you will be quite surprised at the increased water/nutrient up take under maxed out conditions and lowered relative humidity. They are from a hot dry climate after all. While in their native lands they perform better when the get coastal winds bringing in increased CO2, the researchers found they respond to the increased CO2 brought by the winds not the increased humidity of the coastal winds. Winds in areas further away from the coast also provide the same benefits and thet are dry winds.
> 
> Don't do the thing with putting the tall plants around the edges and the shorter under the center of the light that is commonly done by a lot of growers using large wattage bulbs. Instead if your tray watering system will allow just raise the trays up that contain the short plants. It makes no sense to place the best growing plants out to the edges if they are the plants best responding to the conditions supplied. Movu ing them to the edges is pemnalizing them for growing better. Doesn't make sense. I digress.
> 
> At least 5 pounds, likely more than less.


thanks. very informative post. ill definately try to lower my humidity. i dont know if my dehumidifier will be able to keep up with the plants. my last grow it had a hard time just lowering the humidity back down to 50%. and now there are twice as many plants so i think ill have to get a bigger one. and i hope your right about 5lbs.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 14, 2009)

squarepush3r said:


> 3-4 lbs total  (edit: minimum)
> 
> What kind of tent / enclosure are you using? Can you do a good sealed room with the grow tents which it appears you have?
> 
> ...


I have a 4x8 SunHut. you can see it here. You can do an pretty good sealed environment. some of the co2 does leak out but it still gets the job done.



Bob Smith said:


> Thanks; the way your pictures looked, I just assumed that there was as much space on the other side of the table (that we couldn't see).
> 
> Appreciate you clearing that up for me.


no problem.



HAMandCHEEZ4life said:


> def excited to watch this. im saying youll prolly get 2-2.5 which is good for 2000 W. I usually try to get a p per 1000 w. which is shooting low. usually end up gettin more. good luck brah!


nice to have you along for the ride. and i have to say your wrong about your estimate. i know im going to get atleast 3. a lb per 1000 is ok. the best growers get a gram per watt.



crossouttheiis said:


> that is a pretty short veg time. you get clones then I am assuming? lolipopping is to cut off all other branches aside for the main stem? do you use those as clones for your next round?


yes i do. i take my own clones. i have 15 or so mothers going at all times. lollipopping is to cut the all the branches on the lower third of the plant and just leave the ones up top so you will have pretty much just one main top cola and not too many side branches. no i do not use them as clones for my next round i usually just toss em. i try to take my clones off my mothers around 30 days into flowering that way they will be rooted and ready to go as soon as this grow is done. that way i dont have any down time. the reason this one took so long is because my last batch of clones had root maggots so i had to throw them all out and wait on my mothers for a few weeks to get some more.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 14, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i have to disagree. im going to get 3lbs atleast. that would be only 13g per plant. on my last run the smaller ones one the sides that got the least amount of light averaged 14-15. and the ones in the middle got as much as 24 per plant. so i know ill have atleast 3lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. very informative post. ill definately try to lower my humidity. i dont know if my dehumidifier will be able to keep up with the plants. my last grow it had a hard time just lowering the humidity back down to 50%. and now there are twice as many plants so i think ill have to get a bigger one. and i hope your right about 5lbs.


Yeah, many people buy small dehumidifiers at high prices. A dehumifier is really very nearly the same as a cheap window air conditioner. With a window airconditioner there is a compressor that sends freon to an evaporator. This evaporator has a small filter in front of it and a fan behind it. The fan pulls warm moist air through the filter and evaporator. The moisture condenses on the evaporator and becomes cold water that normally runs out of the back of the air conditioner and drips onto the ground. The now dry air is sent back out of the front of the top of the air conditioner dehumidified and cold. The freon is now a liquid that flows down to a condensor carrying the heat that was extracted from the room air and the rooms humidity. There a small fan blows outside air through the condensor whereby it removes the heat and blows it into the outside air. 

The difference with the dehumidifier is that it sits entirely indoors and there is usually just the one front fan. It draws air through the evaporator and blows it through the condensor. So in effect it returns the heat it has just extracted back into the room because the dehumifier exhaustes back into the room instead of outside. The electricity saved is really very small because it requires a larger fan to draw air through the condensor as well as blow it through the evaporator than it takes to do either of the other fan functions. So the savings is about 10 watts per hour for the same btu capapacity (dehumidification capacity). Window airconditioners are available much more cheaply as there are many more made and sold than there are dehumidifiers. One only needs to buy a cheap Sears or Walmart window airconditioner and set entirely inside the grow area in a manner that one rear corner is a bit lower than every other corner so that all the water drips from that one low spot.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 14, 2009)

well the temp in my tent has been really cool. Actually a little bit too cool. I checked it a while ago and they were down to 69. I dont have a heater in there yet so i turned off the fan that cools the lights and was a little bit surprised that the co2 reading went up to the 700's. The temps warmed up to the high 70's as well. So im wondering if HPS bulbs release co2 when burned? Or why exactly did the co2 reading go up? I think im going to plug my fan that cools the light into my controller as the cooling. So that it will come on if the temps get too high and cool it down.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 14, 2009)

No, neither HPS nor Halide lights do not produce CO2, and no a broken outter galass on a common HPS or Halide light does not cause them to produce large amounts of YV light or ozone. Ozone and UV lighting blocked by the outter light glass on a HID bulb is to blockAbsorb UV but the maount issued by the bulbs is so small that it is moore of a UV danger to the eyes that is a concern. The amount of ozone is negligible as Ox zone is released with lighting in the 180-220 nm
range. There are few bulbs manafacturer in that range except those specifically produced to produce UV rays. 

Unless you have very tightly sealed the ducting and connections on yout light associated cooling system you are likely pulling some grow room air in through the cracks and openings and therefore sucking out some of your piped in CO2 whenever the lights cooling system is running. The fan should be ouyside the room/tent blowing air through the dusts/hose/tubes and exiting through a duct/hose. There should be no carbon can, just coll air blowing through your system. None of upr grow system air should enterthose ducts/hoses/fittings. There is a dct tape used by HIVAC people that looks like vert y thin aluminy um that has adhesic ve on one side that works well. There is a caulking sold as firewall caulking that withstands extreme heating without relaesing toxic gases. It also works well , but is typically red in color tso that the building inspectors know wj hen they see it aoround pies and ducting etc. that it is truly ffirewall rated caulking.

If I were you I would cover the outside of the tent with sheets of foam insulation. If you have already purchased the needed equipment to utilze the davanatge CO2 will provide you might as well do what it takes to keep your system in the temperature range where that CO2 and intnse lighting is put to use. Other than possible air collong duct leakage it sounds like you have everything needed for great growth except the higher temps that your system could handle. As is at those temps your wasting potential as that is more intense lighting than the plants can uitilze at ambient CO2 levels. Plus you have a nutrient/water delivery system capable of handing a grow with supplemented CO2 ansd intense lighting. However to heat the tent area would mean heating the room o it is located in unless you insulate the tent. A tent is just not constructed of a material capable of stopping the heat flow out of the tents. They really out to sell tents have have a healthy layer of fiber insulation between the white and black plastic layers, but that would mean a much larger shipping size.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 18, 2009)

I setup my res today. Im using the lucas formula. I will add Big Bud after 2 or 3 weeks flowering. I have 2 pumps in a 40 gal res. I run one for 20 min then wait 10 min so the nutrient solution has drained back down into the res and run the other pump for 20 min. PH is 5.5 and EC is 1.6.


----------



## fillabong420 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm glad I subscribed to your journal when I did, I learned a lot from reading your last grow. I got a couple questions for ya if ya don't mind; how is your co2 dispensed throughout your growroom? Does it just leak out of the regulator? And are your using 2 econojet 4x4 ebb and flow kits with the bench?


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> I setup my res today. Im using the lucas formula. I will add Big Bud after 2 or 3 weeks flowering. I have 2 pumps in a 40 gal res. I run one for 20 min then wait 10 min so the nutrient solution has drained back down into the res and run the other pump for 20 min. PH is 5.5 and EC is 1.6.


Is that a shared 40 gallon rez for both tables?

Whatcha gonna do in a month when they're drinking a few gallons a day?

Also, assuming you're gonna bump that EC up to 2.0ish at some point soon?


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 19, 2009)

that looks craptacular. Seriously, i have a boner..


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry if i missed it but are those 4 or 6 inch cubes. you said that ur running the lucas formula so is that (micro & bloom) 8/16 through the entire grow n just adding big bud starting at the 2nd week of flowering?


----------



## Trial and Error 1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats wuts up!!


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Nov 19, 2009)

how often do you change your reservoir?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 19, 2009)

Very Nice Grow mate, at even half an oz per plant thats 53 ozs, which works out to be 3 1/2 lbs. Lets hope u get an Oz a plant though  Then ul party with 7 pounds 

Subscribing to this grow for sure!


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 19, 2009)

Plants never need high EC, especially an EC of 2. It is much safer to run a lower EC and add more nutrients more often. The plants would need to be very large and numerous and the reservoirs very small to make a EC of 2 necessary to assure adequate nutrients between additions. High concentration cause burns and deaths. The worse that comes from lower concentrations is increased transpiration and therefore a higher humidity and faster level drops in the reservoir. These are not problems with airconditioning and dehumidification and only require a bit more labor for a lot more safety. Lower EC resrvoirs also allow for draining and replacing nutrients more often as a lower EC reservoir's contents cost less. Unless you mix your own nutrients. With self mixed nutrients the RO water costs nore than the fertilizers added.


----------



## bodyshop54 (Nov 19, 2009)

i am building a room for flower with a 4x8 table 70 gallon res,just framed it in i am wanting to go sealed i bought 2 8" air cooled hoods and im gonna get the highest cfm inline i can afford. my room is in a heated out building which i plan on adjusting the temp to be cool like say 55 when my room is in bloom, ballest will be out of the room with fans on them the room will have 2 wall mount fans and i am going sealed for the purpose of using co2. i worry about my temps tho because i just want to have vent the reflectors and have fans i was hopeing to do away with exhausting air i guess im reaching my pocket book limit witha ll the other stuff i have bought for the room im tearing down and mostly re using equipment (this is my 2nd grow) and i still have my portable a/c from the summer part of that grow.
are you venting out or sealed?
if so are you using a thermostat contorl to the exhaust and is it hooked to a shutter i would think this method would help tp to keep in that co2 right?
what would you have done diffent ? 
i am going to have a seperate mother/clone room sealed off next to this


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 20, 2009)

I use totally sealed systems. I even use metal cald weather strip entry doorsn, not hollow core interior doors that lose to much heat and warp if weather stripped. No outflow what so ever. My rooms in homes have carbon filters in the rooms but they do not exhaust air out of the rooms. The airconditioner usually di oes adequate dehumidification. I have an extra windi ow air conditioner to use for dehumidification when the temperatures are not so high during the winter. It sits entirely within the room so it does not cool the room as the exhaust blows back into the room not outside. Air cooled loights are fine but the hoses and ducting are a PITA. They are cheaper o initally than water cooled lights as chillers are not cheap to buy or make. It is nice with water cooled though as theyubes can be smaller and the water lines are 1/2" or 3/4" versus 6" to 8" air hoses. Plus air hoses/ducts tend to leak and therefore suck out CO2 and odor.


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh ya


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 20, 2009)

fillabong420 said:


> I'm glad I subscribed to your journal when I did, I learned a lot from reading your last grow. I got a couple questions for ya if ya don't mind; how is your co2 dispensed throughout your growroom? Does it just leak out of the regulator? And are your using 2 econojet 4x4 ebb and flow kits with the bench?


Im glad that i can help others. I have learned alot from the RIU community and am just trying to give back what i can. Im not the best grower but i do know a thing or 2... The co2 is dispensed from the top. I havent run the co2 lines yet but I will in a few days or when i get closer to changing it to flower. Im going to run a big halo over the top of both the lights and the co2 will just drop on top of the plants.​ 
​


Bob Smith said:


> Is that a shared 40 gallon rez for both tables?


Yes it is a shared 40 gal res for both tables.​ 



Bob Smith said:


> Whatcha gonna do in a month when they're drinking a few gallons a day?
> 
> Also, assuming you're gonna bump that EC up to 2.0ish at some point soon?


I think the res will be able to hold up for the most part. On my last grow i was able to go 3-4 days without topping off when they were more than half way through. When i add the Big Bud my ec will be right around there. I think it may even get a little higher than that.




1ostbo1z said:


> sorry if i missed it but are those 4 or 6 inch cubes. you said that ur running the lucas formula so is that (micro & bloom) 8/16 through the entire grow n just adding big bud starting at the 2nd week of flowering?


They are 4 inch cubes. and i am running the micro and bloom 8/16. I add Big Bud around the second to third week. As soon as the tops start looking like flowers and not like leaves coming out is when i start adding big bud.



1ostbo1z said:


> how often do you change your reservoir?


Last grow was every 2 weeks. I think i may do it every 3 weeks this grow. Im not entirely sure yet.




jakethetank said:


> that looks craptacular. Seriously, i have a boner..


lol....



Trial and Error 1 said:


> Thats wuts up!!


thanks....



XxNinjaxX said:


> Very Nice Grow mate, at even half an oz per plant thats 53 ozs, which works out to be 3 1/2 lbs. Lets hope u get an Oz a plant though  Then ul party with 7 pounds
> 
> Subscribing to this grow for sure!


I pray to the ganja gods every night that they would bless me with that type of yield. I highly doubt it though. Ill be happy with 4. If i got 7 i dont know what the hell i would do with that much....




bodyshop54 said:


> i am building a room for flower with a 4x8 table 70 gallon res,just framed it in i am wanting to go sealed i bought 2 8" air cooled hoods and im gonna get the highest cfm inline i can afford. my room is in a heated out building which i plan on adjusting the temp to be cool like say 55 when my room is in bloom, ballest will be out of the room with fans on them the room will have 2 wall mount fans and i am going sealed for the purpose of using co2. i worry about my temps tho because i just want to have vent the reflectors and have fans i was hopeing to do away with exhausting air i guess im reaching my pocket book limit witha ll the other stuff i have bought for the room im tearing down and mostly re using equipment (this is my 2nd grow) and i still have my portable a/c from the summer part of that grow.
> are you venting out or sealed?
> if so are you using a thermostat contorl to the exhaust and is it hooked to a shutter i would think this method would help tp to keep in that co2 right?
> what would you have done diffent ?
> i am going to have a seperate mother/clone room sealed off next to this


i do vent out but the exhaust only comes on if the temps inside the tent reach a certain temperature. i choose the temperature. if the temps inside reached that temperature then the controller will shut the co2 off and turn the exhaust fan on.


----------



## dieselhound (Nov 22, 2009)

Off and running again I see. Lookin good man. I went to 2- 4x4 tables after my first grow too. I use 2-40 gal rez's though. You may get away w/ 1 if the plants are small enough. Only time will tell.

I think due to the "elite" strain you are growing you'll pull between 2-3lbs. which ain't nothin to sneeze at if it's straight FIRE.

Good luck w/ your grow I'll be checkin in later.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

posted...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 22, 2009)

just jumpin in for the ride glad i made it in time to see it roll. scribed+
plus rep for a clean setup


----------



## Vdber86 (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful grow man, I am actually going to be doing the exact same thing as you except I will be runing a different strain (purple mango). I also have a pk mom but Im going to keep her around till I get another tray/light. Thanks for all the great info. I will definatly be in the market for a sentnel after seeing ur grow. I was going to use Dutch Master a&b flower for my grow but after seeing how well the Lucas formula worked for you I think I might try it out. Also do you know if it's possible to use molasses with this style grow withought runing into problems? This will be my first hydro grow and 3rd grow all together so your threads are helpin me out ALOT! 

(proud prop 215 patient)


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 23, 2009)

You don't wanna use molasses in a hydro setup - soil only.

Looking good man - they've gotta be getting kinda big now, no?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 23, 2009)

Vdber86 said:


> Beautiful grow man, I am actually going to be doing the exact same thing as you except I will be runing a different strain (purple mango). I also have a pk mom but Im going to keep her around till I get another tray/light. Thanks for all the great info. I will definatly be in the market for a sentnel after seeing ur grow. I was going to use Dutch Master a&b flower for my grow but after seeing how well the Lucas formula worked for you I think I might try it out. Also do you know if it's possible to use molasses with this style grow withought runing into problems? This will be my first hydro grow and 3rd grow all together so your threads are helpin me out ALOT!
> 
> (proud prop 215 patient)


Good luck with your grow. I think ive read a few people using molasses in hydro. But most say dont try it. I wouldnt personally try it. There is way to many blossom builders on the market like Big Bud. Just use something thats made for hydro.



Bob Smith said:


> You don't wanna use molasses in a hydro setup - soil only.
> 
> Looking good man - they've gotta be getting kinda big now, no?


They are right on schedule i suppose. They could be a little bigger if you ask me. But i think they will be ready to switch to flower in another week or so. Ill take some pictures when the lights go off....


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 23, 2009)

What height are you shooting for? About 12", give or take?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some pics i just snapped. The first one is of my mothers. They are getting way too big. I dont have any more room in my closet to the raise the light. I think i am going to top them in a few days to try and keep them under the light until im ready to take my next set of clones. I wont be taking them until I am on day 30 of flowering so i have a while to go. That way by the time they root, this grow will be ready to harvest and I wont have any down time between grows. I hope to start the next grow the same day or the day after i harvest this grow.



Bob Smith said:


> What height are you shooting for? About 12", give or take?


Im shooting for about anywhere from 8 - 12" give or take. But i think right around 10 would be perfect. I pretty much want them to be the same size my last ones were when i switched. At the rate they're going right now i would say about 7 to 10 more days and they will be ready to switch.


----------



## adam66 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow its gonna get fucking crazy in there cant wait


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 23, 2009)

If that is empty space below the plants tables I would fill the space with water comtainers. Water containers temper a space well as they soak up excess heat and then release it slowly after the lights go out.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 23, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> If that is empty space below the plants tables I would fill the space with water comtainers. Water containers temper a space well as they soak up excess heat and then release it slowly after the lights go out.


wouldnt that raise the humididty?


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Nov 23, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> If that is empty space below the plants tables I would fill the space with water comtainers. Water containers temper a space well as they soak up excess heat and then release it slowly after the lights go out.


Water containers?? Are you serious? Wow, try something that is actually for hydro like hydroton- grow smarter not harder-and besides you can re use the hydroton and it's alot easier to clean.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 24, 2009)

Closed water containers. i.e. gallon jugs, 5 gallon jugs, storage containers with lids (the ones that roll under beds are nice), 30 to 55 gallon barrels etc. Anything that will fit. Consider it like using a large reservoir to remove the heat from lamps with water cooled tubes. The heat removed from the room is stored in the water as the water holds a great deal of thermal energy for each degree of temperature rise. Consider that it will soak up heat continually while the lights are on and slowly release it after the lights go off so the areas will heat up slower and cool off slower so the temperature extremes will be less. 

For an example a bath tub full of 90 degrre water cools off a lot slower when you open the bath room door than does the room air even if it was 90 degrees air inside the room. But the air that enters the room is 70 degrees, so almost instantly the room air is 70 degrees. But close the door and the room air will heat back up to the temperature of the water. Most solar homes have huge insulated water storage tanks. The sun heats the water and it is stored in the tanks and used when need (at night or on cloudy days). They also utilize passive storage wg hich is water tanks of concrete walls which soak up heat and release it later. It is possible with a grow room to utilize enough storage to not have to air condition at all, but that is about 3 to 5 hundred gallons per 1000 watt light in a heavily insulated, sealed, grow room. It requires considerably less with to soak up excess gheat with a non insulated, not fully sealed room where a lot of the heat is already lost through the walls, floor and ceiling, but they also cool off quicker at night as the water can only store so much heat.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 24, 2009)

ffffffff subscribed shit is bout to get crazy up in here.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 24, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> Water containers?? Are you serious? Wow, try something that is actually for hydro like hydroton- grow smarter not harder-and besides you can re use the hydroton and it's alot easier to clean.


Are you lost or just stoned to the bones?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 25, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> Are you lost or just stoned to the bones?


i was waiting for you to say something about his post.... lol...


----------



## Peter421 (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great. I have plans like this for the future.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 25, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i was waiting for you to say something about his post.... lol...


I think I have probably commented on his grow at least 4 or 5 times already.


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Nov 26, 2009)

you got a nice ass set up fisrt of all and secondly i run purple kush under 2000 watts myself and was wondering what is the cfm rating on your fans that cool your lights? i have a 450cfm osterberg on each side of the lights.p.s. your gona yeild a muthafuckin shit load!!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 26, 2009)

purple voodoo#5 said:


> you got a nice ass set up fisrt of all and secondly i run purple kush under 2000 watts myself and was wondering what is the cfm rating on your fans that cool your lights? i have a 450cfm osterberg on each side of the lights.p.s. your gona yeild a muthafuckin shit load!!!


thanks. the fan is a vortex 8" the cfm rating is 747. and i hope i yield a shit load.


----------



## srryan2 (Nov 26, 2009)

how long do you veg your clones after they take root? 

im trying to get set up for a sog grow i want to do 32 plants in a 2' feet & 2" inches wide by 7' feet long pattern under 2 600 hps lights.

so that comes out to around 0.46 square feet per plant spaced apart. so thats almost a 1/2 square foot per plant. so how long should i veg my clones after they take root? if i can get 1 oz per plant that would make me 2 lbs. or 1.5 lbs @ 0.75 oz per plant.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 26, 2009)

srryan2 said:


> how long do you veg your clones after they take root?
> 
> im trying to get set up for a sog grow i want to do 32 plants in a 2' feet & 2" inches wide by 7' feet long pattern under 2 600 hps lights.
> 
> so that comes out to around 0.46 square feet per plant spaced apart. so thats almost a 1/2 square foot per plant. so how long should i veg my clones after they take root? if i can get 1 oz per plant that would make me 2 lbs. or 1.5 lbs @ 0.75 oz per plant.


i veg for around 2 weeks or until they are about 10 inches or so. I just veg long enough for the roots to take hold into the coco mat pretty well and then switch to flower. you will definately get what you expect as long as its a pretty good yielding strain. you can maximize your yield with using co2.


----------



## kovo (Nov 26, 2009)

love the grow man! could you post up a pic of your clone room just wanna get an idea of how your cloning 100 plants at a time and wat method your using cheers. kov


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 26, 2009)

kovo said:


> love the grow man! could you post up a pic of your clone room just wanna get an idea of how your cloning 100 plants at a time and wat method your using cheers. kov


ill take a picture of it later. in all honesty its very easy to take that many clones at a time and you dont need that much space at all. my clones are done in a cabinet that measures 25" by 36" by 60" tall and it has 3 shelves. each shelf can hold 3 trays of clones. each tray holds 50 clones. i have the lights mounted underneath each shelf to light the trays on the shelf below. i use 3 15w fluorescent lights per shelf. i only have lights on 2 shelves right now. i havent needed the last one yet. 

I use root riot cubes. I have tried rockwool and an EZ clone machine and root riot seems to work the best for me. They come pre moistened with the tray and insert So you dont have to condition them. Just cut, dip in clonex, and insert in cube. spray twice a day with water filtered through brita jug and roots in 10-14 days. my success rate is pretty high. out of 150 clones i did last time i lost about 4 or 5. used what i needed and gave the rest away to a buddy...

here is a link to the type of fluorescents i have lighting my clones............
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/600454-REG/MyStudio_MSLCOM_22_Fluorescent_Lamp_.html


----------



## kovo (Nov 26, 2009)

ok cool thanks for the info i'l give them root riot cubes a run


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 27, 2009)

kovo said:


> ok cool thanks for the info i'l give them root riot cubes a run


no problem. hope they work out for you.


----------



## srryan2 (Nov 27, 2009)

how much longer you got on this grow?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 29, 2009)

Everything is looking good. Im going to switch in another couple of days. Ill post some pictures soon...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 29, 2009)

When is Soon?


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Grow looks like you put alot of work into this and it seems to be dialed in quite well. How long do you plan on flowering. I see your going to veg for 2 weeks but how long are you going to flower?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> When is Soon?


tomorrow. i took the pictures already but forgot to upload them. 



poundpusher2009 said:


> Great Grow looks like you put alot of work into this and it seems to be dialed in quite well. How long do you plan on flowering. I see your going to veg for 2 weeks but how long are you going to flower?


thanks. i plan on flowering for 50 days.


----------



## sogrow (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking forward to watching this unfold......subscribed


----------



## crossouttheiis (Nov 30, 2009)

sogrow said:


> Looking forward to watching this unfold......subscribed


is it really a seven week strain... or are you just anxious?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Nov 30, 2009)

crossouttheiis said:


> is it really a seven week strain... or are you just anxious?


no its not a seven week strain. It can go upto 10 weeks if you want. If it goes 9-10 weeks the buds will turn a solid purple. I find that right around 7 weeks or so there are only a few white hairs left so i like to harvest right around then. and yes i do get anxious... lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 30, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> no its not a seven week strain. It can go upto 10 weeks if you want. If it goes 9-10 weeks the buds will turn a solid purple. I find that right around 7 weeks or so there are only a few white hairs left so i like to harvest right around then. and yes i do get anxious... lol.


niiiceeee coming along very well there dragon-sama  

Lovely little babies you've got. 

Can't wait for these lovely ladies to bust out and throw their pistils.


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Dec 1, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> no its not a seven week strain. It can go upto 10 weeks if you want. If it goes 9-10 weeks the buds will turn a solid purple. I find that right around 7 weeks or so there are only a few white hairs left so i like to harvest right around then. and yes i do get anxious... lol.


 it does usualy look about done at 7 weeks but i found that with the purple kush if you give it 8-9 weeks the buds gain alot of weight in those last to weeks and you acualy get more weight. but harvest how you choose and good luck with all your grows!


----------



## purple voodoo#5 (Dec 1, 2009)

also i give them powder kool bloom the last 2 weeks before my flush and they seem to like it


----------



## fishindog (Dec 1, 2009)

subscribed man cant wait to see


----------



## BIGKILLA (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok man i was waitin for an other grow from you good to see u back in action and i got a ? for you my dude. You said it takes the clones 10 days or so to show roots through the root riots. Then you put them in the conditioned rockwool cubes on the table and wait for roots to come through the rockwool into the coco mat and for the clone to get 10" and swith to flowering is that right?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 1, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> Ok man i was waitin for an other grow from you good to see u back in action and i got a ? for you my dude. You said it takes the clones 10 days or so to show roots through the root riots. Then you put them in the conditioned rockwool cubes on the table and wait for roots to come through the rockwool into the coco mat and for the clone to get 10" and swith to flowering is that right?


yeah. and its up to the grower when they decide to switch to flower. I am switching mine tonight and they arent 10" yet but i think they are big enough to switch. they are about 7 or so inches right now. i am trying to hurry though. and soon as i turn the co2 on they are going to double and maybe even triple in size.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> yeah. and its up to the grower when they decide to switch to flower. I am switching mine tonight and they arent 10" yet but i think they are big enough to switch. they are about 7 or so inches right now. i am trying to hurry though. and soon as i turn the co2 on they are going to double and maybe even triple in size.


Now that's ironic - I gave mine their first taste of darkness starting a few hours ago (today's their first day of 12/12).

Weird, huh?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 1, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Now that's ironic - I gave mine their first taste of darkness starting a few hours ago (today's their first day of 12/12).
> 
> Weird, huh?


very ironic bob... its all good though. i hope we both get good yields... when do you plan on harvesting? at how many days?


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 1, 2009)

looks really good, cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 1, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> very ironic bob... its all good though. i hope we both get good yields... when do you plan on harvesting? at how many days?


I plan on harvesting in about two months (63 days - the strains say 9-11 weeks on the Nirvana website, so I'm guessing about 9 weeks/two months with the CO2 I'm running).

As far as yield, haven't the foggiest - haven't smoked in about three weeks, and even when I do smoke, it's not very heavy, so one ounce is plenty to last me until my next harvest.

Pretty sure one ounce is doable off of my setup 

In all seriousness, though, taking into account it's my first harvest in ten years an other factors, I'd say from .75 to 1.0 lbs. (next run I'm doing 64 clones of super skunk, which is the most vigorous and the largest yielder, from the website).

Next run I'll be shooting for 1.5-2 lbs; just trying to get my bearings down for this run.

As an aside, was shocked at how bright the Sentinel sensor light is - was tweaking for a second, until I realized it was a green light


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 1, 2009)

nice set up!!!


----------



## KushLuvR (Dec 1, 2009)

nice bro. I think you'll pull in about 4...4.5 maybe. Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 2, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I plan on harvesting in about two months (63 days - the strains say 9-11 weeks on the Nirvana website, so I'm guessing about 9 weeks/two months with the CO2 I'm running).
> 
> As far as yield, haven't the foggiest - haven't smoked in about three weeks, and even when I do smoke, it's not very heavy, so one ounce is plenty to last me until my next harvest.
> 
> ...


lol... n you should get over a lb in my opinnion...



socialsmoker said:


> nice set up!!!


thanks.......



alexonfire said:


> looks really good, cant wait to see how this turns out!


stay tuned... big buds are coming in the weeks ahead..........



KushLuvR said:


> nice bro. I think you'll pull in about 4...4.5 maybe. Can't wait to see!!!!


i hope so. im guessing inbetween 3-4.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 2, 2009)

They are marinating in 1500ppm of co2 right now. Temps inside are 77 and humidity is 60%. Im trying to get them down to about 50% but this 25pint dehumidifier isnt getting the job done. I think im going to buy a 50 pint next week because when they get bigger this one isnt going to be able to cut it...........


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 2, 2009)

Great setup man.. nft/aero/Ebb'n'flo sealed co2 Sog grows are the shit for ease and yield..
Try to say that 10 times really fast hehe


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking PHAT man, ive been sitting back watching since the beginning. How tall are they now?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 2, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> They are marinating in 1500ppm of co2 right now. Temps inside are 77 and humidity is 60%. Im trying to get them down to about 50% but this 25pint dehumidifier isnt getting the job done. I think im going to buy a 50 pint next week because when they get bigger this one isnt going to be able to cut it...........


LOL!!!!

Funny, because my dehumidifier is not doing the trick either - unfortunately, don't have the headroom under my table to put a bigger one in there, so I might just get a massive one for whole garage, which should take some pressure off of the one that I have (same one as you).

Also, how many CO2 tanks do you figure you'll be running through for this harvest? I'm on my third in a month of 24/7 vegging, and my tent is half the size of yours - that's why I think I'm just gonna run a natural gas line into my garage and get a generator.

EDIT: Rhaba, do you have your dehumidifier drain into something, or do you manually empty it? Asking because on humid days, it fills up in about a day, and I was thinking of draining it into my clean water reservoir - the water comes out at ~6PPM, which is basically the same as my R/O filter (3PPM) - plus, it'd be nice for it to always be running, that would probably help a ton.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 2, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Funny, because my dehumidifier is not doing the trick either - unfortunately, don't have the headroom under my table to put a bigger one in there, so I might just get a massive one for whole garage, which should take some pressure off of the one that I have (same one as you).
> 
> ...


i think i should run through aproximately 8 -10 20lb tanks. i think. maybe a little less. its a good thing the guy at the co2 refill place is cool and lets me trade him some smoke to fill my tanks up. also i dont use co2 during veg. i just wait til flower. i do have my dehumidifier drain into a 3gal bucket. then in the bucket i have a little water pump on a timer that comes on 2 or 3 times a day to drain that water into a rubbermaid tub.


----------



## BIGKILLA (Dec 2, 2009)

Man you dont no how much i appreiciate the info bro but what you could really help me with is if you could tell me your feeding times and the nutrient streath for each week from when you put the clones in the conditioned rockwool up to the last week of flowering just how many time you ran the pump and the streath in ppms you dont no how much that would help me bro....


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 2, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i think i should run through aproximately 8 -10 20lb tanks. i think. maybe a little less. its a good thing the guy at the co2 refill place is cool and lets me trade him some smoke to fill my tanks up. also i dont use co2 during veg. i just wait til flower. i do have my dehumidifier drain into a 3gal bucket. then in the bucket i have a little water pump on a timer that comes on 2 or 3 times a day to drain that water into a rubbermaid tub.


Holy shit, how many tanks do you have? I have three, so one's on while the other two are getting filled.............shit, I was thinking I'd go through about two tanks (guess that was wrong).

Also looking through "our" dehumidifier manual, and it looks pretty simple to just hook a hose up to it and have it constantly draining out - that being said, if it's not too much trouble and you remember, could you take a pic for me of the setup with the bucket and the hose? Not a big deal if it's a pain in the ass, but it'd be awesome if you could.

Looking forward to some pics, and I'll have some pics up of my ladies this weekend when I get my camera back.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 3, 2009)

BIGKILLA said:


> Man you dont no how much i appreiciate the info bro but what you could really help me with is if you could tell me your feeding times and the nutrient streath for each week from when you put the clones in the conditioned rockwool up to the last week of flowering just how many time you ran the pump and the streath in ppms you dont no how much that would help me bro....


when i first put them in the rockwool i flooded every 5 days or so. right now im flooding once a day when the lights come on. after another week ill be flooding twice a day and when they are in full flower and get bigger ill flood 3 to 4 times a day. i use 8ml/gal of flora micro and 16ml/gal of flora bloom the whole way through. the ec is 1.6 - 1.8. after week 3 ill add big bud. that will take the ec to 2.0 - 2.2. i use a bluelab truncheon to measure my nutrient strength. ppm can be converted using the 500 or 700 scale. i dont know what scale your using...




Bob Smith said:


> Holy shit, how many tanks do you have? I have three, so one's on while the other two are getting filled.............shit, I was thinking I'd go through about two tanks (guess that was wrong).
> 
> Also looking through "our" dehumidifier manual, and it looks pretty simple to just hook a hose up to it and have it constantly draining out - that being said, if it's not too much trouble and you remember, could you take a pic for me of the setup with the bucket and the hose? Not a big deal if it's a pain in the ass, but it'd be awesome if you could.
> 
> Looking forward to some pics, and I'll have some pics up of my ladies this weekend when I get my camera back.


i only have 2 tanks. when one is being used the other is getting refilled. my last grow i went through 3 tanks and since this grow is twice as big i figure ill go through twice as many tanks.

and its very easy to setup the drainage hose. you can use a typical garden hose. you just screw it on and open the little flap on the side and put the container that the water drains into back on. but now it will drain through the hose. ill take a picture when i get my camera back on friday for you.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 3, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> when i first put them in the rockwool i flooded every 5 days or so. right now im flooding once a day when the lights come on. after another week ill be flooding twice a day and when they are in full flower and get bigger ill flood 3 to 4 times a day. i use 8ml/gal of flora micro and 16ml/gal of flora bloom the whole way through. the ec is 1.6 - 1.8. after week 3 ill add big bud. that will take the ec to 2.0 - 2.2. i use a bluelab truncheon to measure my nutrient strength. ppm can be converted using the 500 or 700 scale. i dont know what scale your using...
> 
> and its very easy to setup the drainage hose. you can use a typical garden hose. you just screw it on and open the little flap on the side and put the container that the water drains into back on. but now it will drain through the hose. ill take a picture when i get my camera back on friday for you.


Firstly, any reason you do the Flora instead of the Floranova? Just curious, switching over to nova for this harvest and I was wondering if you'd had some issues with it or just hadn't tried it yet.

Also, almost spit out my coffee when I read that you're getting your camera back on Friday as well................this went from being funny to creepy - just emailed my mom to see if she gave away my twin brother at birth (will keep you posted).

EDIT: Does the hose need to be pointed straight down immediately or can it be horizontal for a foot or two coming out of the dehumidifier? Wondering if I can get away with a bucket outside of my tent or if it needs to be inside.

DOUBLE EDIT: So you run the hose into a bucket, and have a small pump remove the bucket water a couple of times a day? Does this mean that your pump is running dry for several minutes each time, because you run it longer then it needs to? Asking because for safety's sake that's what I'd do, but as I understand, running the pump "dry" for any extended period of time is a bad move - curious how you get around this. FYI, I'd prolly just be using one of my baby little 185GPH guys to do this job.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 3, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Firstly, any reason you do the Flora instead of the Floranova? Just curious, switching over to nova for this harvest and I was wondering if you'd had some issues with it or just hadn't tried it yet.
> 
> Also, almost spit out my coffee when I read that you're getting your camera back on Friday as well................this went from being funny to creepy - just emailed my mom to see if she gave away my twin brother at birth (will keep you posted).
> 
> ...


no theres not any specific reason i use the flora instead of the floranova. the flora is what i used last grow. i havent tried the floranova. but i will look into it to see the differences. 

lol... i let a friend borrow my camera for a couple of days. but let me know what she say anyway...

the hose does not need to be pointed straight down. mine runs horizontal for about a little over a foot leading to the bucket. the hose just cant be higher than the drain hole you screw it into or it wont drain because its not being pumped out its just draining by gravity. you could run the hose longer as long as the hose has a constant slope so gravity can do its thing. you can get away with the bucket being outside but i think you would have to raise you dehumidifier a few inches. thats why i just put the bucket inside and pumped the water out.

and yes the pump does run dry. it only takes a little over a min maybe even less to pump the water out of the bucket. but its just a cheap $10 pump so im not too worried about replacing it.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 3, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> no theres not any specific reason i use the flora instead of the floranova. the flora is what i used last grow. i havent tried the floranova. but i will look into it to see the differences.
> 
> lol... i let a friend borrow my camera for a couple of days. but let me know what she say anyway...
> 
> ...


Thanks man, really, really appreciate all the input - I'll get you high at our family reunion 

One more question, if you wouldn't mind - been about ten years since I lollipopped, so lemme know if I'm remembering this correctly.

My clones went into flower (topped for two colas) at ~12", so I figure they'll be ~24" in two weeks - was planning on trimming everything from the base of the plant up to about 6-8" - sound about right?


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 3, 2009)

ya if they are 24 inches, i guess you'd just cut the 1/4 of the lower growth.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 3, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Thanks man, really, really appreciate all the input - I'll get you high at our family reunion
> 
> One more question, if you wouldn't mind - been about ten years since I lollipopped, so lemme know if I'm remembering this correctly.
> 
> My clones went into flower (topped for two colas) at ~12", so I figure they'll be ~24" in two weeks - was planning on trimming everything from the base of the plant up to about 6-8" - sound about right?


yeah that sounds about right. i trim all lower branches that are more than about 2" - 3" up until day 17 of flower. after that they usually just start packing on the weight. I trim once at 7 days. those ones im going to use as clones. and then the ones at 17 days i just toss.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Dec 3, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> They are marinating in 1500ppm of co2 right now. Temps inside are 77 and humidity is 60%. Im trying to get them down to about 50% but this 25pint dehumidifier isnt getting the job done. I think im going to buy a 50 pint next week because when they get bigger this one isnt going to be able to cut it...........


Instead of getting a 50pint dehumidifier why not get another 25pint and have one on each side of the room.


----------



## delaner59 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you should veg longer, maybe 6-8 weeks, and you would have some massive plants. It would be more efficient use of the lights and setup you have for a bigger yield in the end. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 3, 2009)

delaner59 said:


> I think you should veg longer, maybe 6-8 weeks, and you would have some massive plants. It would be more efficient use of the lights and setup you have for a bigger yield in the end. Just a thought.


I like that you're thinking; what you said is basically 100% incorrect, but at least you're making an effort.

As a rule of thumb, the lower the veg time and the higher the plant counts, the more efficient usage of light and larger yields, all else equal.

Anyhow, the OP and most others realize that what you said is the opposite of reality, but please refrain from doing that on other threads where noobs would actually take what you're saying as an informed opinion.

Done threadjack now.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 4, 2009)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Instead of getting a 50pint dehumidifier why not get another 25pint and have one on each side of the room.


thats a good idea. but the controller only has one input for a dehumidifier and further more i have both trays all the way pushed to one side of the tent. so only one side has extra room. you can see what i mean if you look at the first pictures.



delaner59 said:


> I think you should veg longer, maybe 6-8 weeks, and you would have some massive plants. It would be more efficient use of the lights and setup you have for a bigger yield in the end. Just a thought.


only a noob would say something like that. do a little research buddy... honestly though, do you think 106 plants vegged for 2 months could fit in that space???



Bob Smith said:


> I like that you're thinking; what you said is basically 100% incorrect, but at least you're making an effort.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, the lower the veg time and the higher the plant counts, the more efficient usage of light and larger yields, all else equal.
> 
> ...


thanks bob. some people just type without thinking...


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you realisethe only real diffrence between a t window aircnditioner and a dehumidifer is the air conditioner blows its clod aoir out the fron t and the dem humidifier sends the air out the back through the condensor whare the air just picks back up the heat just removed from the air. Both the humidifier and the airconditioner use the samr compressor and reft rigerant and the both use a evaporator that is chilled so the water condenses on it. The humidifier is just a smaller version of a window air conditioner at a much higher price per capacity. You can buy a 5000 btu Sears window air conditioner for $98 that removes the same amount of water per 24 hours as a 50 pint dehumidifier with the same size compressor that sells for $199. They use very nearly the same wattage (within about 10 watts) as the window air conditioner. The window air conditioner would need to be tilted a little to one side so it is lower in the rear on one side to catch the water in a container as they do not have a catch tray they usually just drip on the ground outside. All you need to do is merely set it in the grow area not in a window. A good line voltage humidistat is quite cheap on ebay.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 5, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> Do you realisethe only real diffrence between a t window aircnditioner and a dehumidifer is the air conditioner blows its clod aoir out the fron t and the dem humidifier sends the air out the back through the condensor whare the air just picks back up the heat just removed from the air. Both the humidifier and the airconditioner use the samr compressor and reft rigerant and the both use a evaporator that is chilled so the water condenses on it. The humidifier is just a smaller version of a window air conditioner at a much higher price per capacity. You can buy a 5000 btu Sears window air conditioner for $98 that removes the same amount of water per 24 hours as a 50 pint dehumidifier with the same size compressor that sells for $199. They use very nearly the same wattage (within about 10 watts) as the window air conditioner. The window air conditioner would need to be tilted a little to one side so it is lower in the rear on one side to catch the water in a container as they do not have a catch tray they usually just drip on the ground outside. All you need to do is merely set it in the grow area not in a window. A good line voltage humidistat is quite cheap on ebay.


i dont think i have enough room to fit one of those air conditioners. plus im trying to heat my tent up. not cool it down. the cool will just offset the heat and i need the extra heat from the dehumidifier to warm it up a little.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in the exact same boat as you right now (although in summer it might be a different story).

Also, that would seem kinda ghetto to me to have a slanted air conditioner with duct tape in my tent, and also prone to issues (slipping, leaks, etc.).


----------



## Grownganic (Dec 6, 2009)

Excellent stuff man just read both of your journals and am amazed! Subscribed! I do have one suggestion, lets see some lowered temps at nite to really see some of that piddy purple!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 6, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> Excellent stuff man just read both of your journals and am amazed! Subscribed! I do have one suggestion, lets see some lowered temps at nite to really see some of that piddy purple!


great to have you aboard.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 6, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i dont think i have enough room to fit one of those air conditioners. plus im trying to heat my tent up. not cool it down. the cool will just offset the heat and i need the extra heat from the dehumidifier to warm it up a little.


With the air conditioner sitting entirely within the tent and not in a window it is just like a dehumidifier. While it will blow cool air out of the front it wil then blow all the heat it exracted from that air out the back (minus the small amount of heat contained in the water). With the air conditioner sitting entirely inside the tents it is like a dehumidifier in that there is no real heat gained or heat loss except through the water. It has an efficiency of about .97. Meaning it will add about maybe 18 watts of heat enegy in removing the water from the air. That is all the dehumifier will add for a same Hp rating. It might be lesss efficient and laeve more heat, but surely not much more. And it will cost twice as much for a dem umidifier of the same capacity of the little air conditioner. An airconditioner is like an airpump in that it can have an efficiency of over one if real efficient. That means an efficiency of 1 removes the same an mount of thermal energy as is in the electricity it takes to run the unit. Ie if it use 600 watts of electricity it removes 600 watts of heat energy if it has an efficiency rating of 1. It is able to do that because of the use of a phase change, by using compressed freon. A small air conditioner like a $98 Sears airconditioner has an efficiency slightly below 1. Larger ones have efficiencies above 1.

A small window air conditioner is no larger than its equivalent capacity dehumifier. One will quaite easily fit under your trays while sitting it atop a set of concrete blocks or some like thing so you can collect the water easily. A 1/4HP air conditioner and a 1/4 Hp demumifier have the same water removal capacity and use the same size compressor. You now likely have a 1/10 to 1/8 Hp dehumidifier. A 1/4 Hp airconditioner is likely smaller than two 1/8 Hp dehumidifiers.


----------



## Barron (Dec 6, 2009)

Great thread! I read your last grow journal and it made me ditch my Waterfarms. I'm in the process of building a 3x3 Ebb & Flow and will put it in my Growlab120. How many mothers would I need to have to take 60 clones? Also how do you like your Sentinel? Are they worth it? Subscribed!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 6, 2009)

Barron said:


> Great thread! I read your last grow journal and it made me ditch my Waterfarms. I'm in the process of building a 3x3 Ebb & Flow and will put it in my Growlab120. How many mothers would I need to have to take 60 clones? Also how do you like your Sentinel? Are they worth it? Subscribed!


thanks. great to have you aboard. i would say you need between 5 and 6 mothers to take 60 clones. i get about 12-15 cuttings off each mother every time i take cuttings. 
and i love the sentinel. they are more than worth it. it makes my job alot easier.


----------



## Barron (Dec 6, 2009)

Great to be aboard! Is your tray 4x4 and do you have any pics of the setup for your mothers?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 6, 2009)

well the ladies are doing well. i think i switched them a little too early. i feel like they could have vegged for a few more days. but oh well whats done is done. i dont think they will finish as tall as the did last time but they should still turn out well. here are some pictures i took last night right before the light went off. i also took the pictures of my dehumidifier and bucket setup for you bob.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sears Kenmore 5000 btu airconditioner dimensions: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04275050000P?mv=rr#desc
Cabinet Depth:12-13/16 in.Cabinet Height:11-1/8 in.Cabinet Width:17-5/16 in.
Wow - 11 inches tall means it is likely shorter than the dehudifier you are now using.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> well the ladies are doing well. i think i switched them a little too early. i feel like they could have vegged for a few more days. but oh well whats done is done. i dont think they will finish as tall as the did last time but they should still turn out well. here are some pictures i took last night right before the light went off. i also took the pictures of my dehumidifier and bucket setup for you bob.


Lol, looks familiar............truth be told, was tightening the hose on there for a half hour with rusty pliers and getting quite frustrated before I decided to take a look at the manual where it said "re-insert bin into unit".........what an idiot I am - anyways, my setup is basically identical. Thanks for the pics, I appreciate it - and where'd you get your Purple Kush from? Clone or seeds, and if seeds, what bank?

View attachment 642685View attachment 642686


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Lol, looks familiar............truth be told, was tightening the hose on there for a half hour with rusty pliers and getting quite frustrated before I decided to take a look at the manual where it said "re-insert bin into unit".........what an idiot I am - anyways, my setup is basically identical. Thanks for the pics, I appreciate it - and where'd you get your Purple Kush from? Clone or seeds, and if seeds, what bank?
> 
> View attachment 642685View attachment 642686


lol bob. i did the same thing... and i got the PK as a clone from a club in oakland...


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> lol bob. i did the same thing... and i got the PK as a clone from a club in oakland...


We must be related 

On another note, got some Lucas questions for you, if you don't mind:

1) Why the Flora and not the Nova?
2) Did you ever try to not change out your rez for the whole flowering cycle? That's what I'm trying to do (topping with R/O water and nute'ing as I go along), and I was wondering if you'd tried that and had issues or never tried it.
3) Why the additives? Have you ever tried just running the Lucas formula without additives? If so, do you find that the additives help you out?

I have tons of freebees from the hydro store (House and Garden, Bloombastic, etc.) and was thinking of giving them a try if they're worthwhile, but as I understand it, the formula does not require them.

Again, appreciate your time - looking for purple kush seeds now, but have a few other strains lined up in the meantime.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 9, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> We must be related
> 
> On another note, got some Lucas questions for you, if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


i asked the guy at the hydro store and he recomended the flora so that what ive been using. i never tried the nova.

i didnt try not changing my res for the entire grow. there was one point when i let it go for about 3 weeks and the ec went high and the ladies were showing signs of some nutrient lockout so i changed it.

im using the additives because i want the buds to really swell. in soil you can use molasses but you cant in hydro so i wanted to use some sort of blossom builder/booster. it seemed to work good on my last grow.

btw, purple kush is clone only strain. its considered an elite clone.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks very much, friend - I've let my rez go for about a month now (3 weeks veg, 1 week 12/12) and I'm gonna try to push the envelope and see how long it can go.

EDIT: Rhaba, not sure if you're still having the issue of controlling your fan that cools the lights, but I was (and it was causing my heater to have to run on cold days), so I just bought one of these (didn't want to plug that fan into my exhaust fans on the Sentinel):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E7NYY8/ref=oss_T15_product

Seems to be exactly like the CAP TMP that I have, except this one's digital and $35 vs. that at $100 and analog.

Also, planning my next grow when I go up to two Magnums and an 8x4 Sun Hut - was wondering if you thought that a 6" inline (425CFM) is sufficient for cooling them, or would I be better suited in stepping up to an 8", 750CFM fan to cool them? Summer's gonna be a challenge, was just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 12, 2009)

the ladies are doing well. they are only about a foot tall now. they are much smaller than last time. i think i should have vegged for another week or so. i know they arent going to get as big last time. my last grow they finished at about 2 feet tall. ill take some pictures later and post.


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 12, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> the ladies are doing well. they are only about a foot tall now. they are much smaller than last time. i think i should have vegged for another week or so. i know they arent going to get as big last time. my last grow they finished at about 2 feet tall. ill take some pictures later and post.




when u say they finished at 2 feet tall, that was at the end of the flowering stage?...i have some Cheese/Haze strand right now and some og kush also, im 1month and 2 days from seedling and i put my og kush to veg at about 12-15 inches each (topped them all)..now my haze/cheeses are alittle smaller, id say they range from 5-9inches, if i flower them now would that have any affect on the yield i get , or shuld i wait longer or until there 12inches or taller?....


----------



## grassified (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Is that a shared 40 gallon rez for both tables?
> 
> Whatcha gonna do in a month when they're drinking a few gallons a day?
> 
> Also, assuming you're gonna bump that EC up to 2.0ish at some point soon?


does an EC of 1.6 mean 1600 ppm? and a ec of 2.0 2000 ppm?

Thanks for clarifying, I am a hydro noob

EDIT: also, after looking at the air conditioner mentioned 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04275050000P?cascycle=true&mv=rr#

It says under the specs is dehumidifies at 36 pints/24 hours, is that better than the current dehumidifier you have?

Also, at what wattage does your dehumidifier run at?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 13, 2009)

grassified said:


> does an EC of 1.6 mean 1600 ppm? and a ec of 2.0 2000 ppm?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, I am a hydro noob
> 
> ...


Depends on what conversion factor you use, but an EC of 2.0 translates to 1000PPM at .5 conversion (NaCl).

Some meters also use a .7 conversion factor, which at 2.0 EC, will give you ~1400PPMs.

Notice the one constant there? EC never changes, whereas your measured PPMs depend on what conversion factor you use.


----------



## grassified (Dec 13, 2009)

then why do we even need to use EC? why not just a PPM meter? Is it easier?


also, do most people use a .5 conversion factor? because what if someone says "yeah im at an ec of 2.0" but that could be either 1000 ppm or 1400 ppm or whatever depending on your conversion factor.

thanks for the help!!!!

and those pkush are looking really good, I didn't know they did so well in a SOG style grow.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 13, 2009)

grassified said:


> then why do we even need to use EC? why not just a PPM meter? Is it easier?
> 
> 
> also, do most people use a .5 conversion factor? because what if someone says "yeah im at an ec of 2.0" but that could be either 1000 ppm or 1400 ppm or whatever depending on your conversion factor.
> ...


EC is preferred over PPMs because EC is universal and doesn't require a conversion.

You seem to have your logic reverse; the question should be "why do people use PPM and not EC?".

To my knowledge, .5 is more common then .7 these days.


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 13, 2009)

dont mean to bug but could somebody give me a answer for my question id appreciate it, thanks


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 13, 2009)

also another question, i topped my babies at 12inches and put them into flowering, its id say 2-3 days into flowering and i notice the plants are starting to grow outwards, i cut the fan leaves that where blocking direct light to the new growth because i felt it was in the way, was that a bad move on my part?...i appreciate all the answers and advice i get, thanks


----------



## grassified (Dec 13, 2009)

dont cut the fan leaves, they are like your plants factory. The only leaves you CUT on your plant would be the bottom leaves, 3-6" from the bottom of the plant. Do not cut the top canopy.


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 13, 2009)

grassified said:


> dont cut the fan leaves, they are like your plants factory. The only leaves you CUT on your plant would be the bottom leaves, 3-6" from the bottom of the plant. Do not cut the top canopy.




damnnn i already did man fu%k...would that kill my plant or do any harm to it, and if so is the effects reservable and how, thanks again man for the insite


----------



## Grownganic (Dec 13, 2009)

get off this dudes thread


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 13, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> get off this dudes thread



what the hell is your problem man , if he has a problem with me asking question i gladly will, but who are you and why do you care im just trying to get some help


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> get off this dudes thread


lol i think hes just trying to suggest u start a grow thread regarding ur questions on ur grow for others to help with.
and topping the plant will encourage horizontal growth and give u multiple tops. dont cut fan leaves either like he said. u need em to feed ur ladies. theyll yellow and fall off during flower anyways when theyre done.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 13, 2009)

dkaspa1987 said:


> when u say they finished at 2 feet tall, that was at the end of the flowering stage?...i have some Cheese/Haze strand right now and some og kush also, im 1month and 2 days from seedling and i put my og kush to veg at about 12-15 inches each (topped them all)..now my haze/cheeses are alittle smaller, id say they range from 5-9inches, if i flower them now would that have any affect on the yield i get , or shuld i wait longer or until there 12inches or taller?....


yes it would affect your yield if your were to flower now. I would wait til they are bigger before flowering.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 13, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> get off this dudes thread


lol, i was wondering when someone would say that...



dkaspa1987 said:


> what the hell is your problem man , if he has a problem with me asking question i gladly will, but who are you and why do you care im just trying to get some help


just future reference. if you do have a question about something you should start your own thread and ask it in there... try not to hijack threads and start your own topic in some elses thread.



BooMeR242 said:


> lol i think hes just trying to suggest u start a grow thread regarding ur questions on ur grow for others to help with.
> and topping the plant will encourage horizontal growth and give u multiple tops. dont cut fan leaves either like he said. u need em to feed ur ladies. theyll yellow and fall off during flower anyways when theyre done.


i couldnt have said it any better boomer....


----------



## headbandrocker (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice indeed,any new pics?


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha thanks ya just figured wed keep positive vibes here im always down to add another subscription to my account anyways so bring it 

but anyways R keep up the work im jsut checkin in tryin to play catch up


----------



## Drr (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.lenntech.com/calculators/conductivity/tds-engels.htm

here's a little chart.. I believe the exactly number is .64 some meters use .7 and some .5


----------



## dkaspa1987 (Dec 13, 2009)

oh ok my bad, i didnt know im new to these kinda sites and to this period, but thanks too those explainin it to me..im going to start another thread tho ....


----------



## statik (Dec 15, 2009)

Subbed. Looking good man. Cant wait for new pics.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 16, 2009)

statik said:


> Subbed. Looking good man. Cant wait for new pics.


great to have you aboard. I will have new pics tomorrow for sure. im a lazy stoner if some of you havent already noticed... sorry for the lack of picture updates.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 16, 2009)

I want more photos of the blonde. Buds I already have plenty of. Beautiful blonds are *very rare* up here buds are not. Do you even know her Boo? About all the CC site had worth while is there "Show your Boobs thread." It sure would be nice to have one here.


----------



## tea tree (Dec 16, 2009)

lol, the blonde is my desktop, damn, orange county! What str, what form, what poise, man the girl is nice too! Lol, what a stem she hath given me.

Lol, on another note awesome grow. I am also reading your other thread as a 64 plant sog is an appealing thing to me. 2 pounds or so in 2 months sounds good for my needs. I have just stacked some rockwool 4x4x4 blocks and am moving them like this to see if they work for a 2 layer sog. 

gl. Nice pics. I notice the lazy stoner quote. I quote ALBFUCT too, lol.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 17, 2009)

here are some pictures i snapped today right before the lights came on. the plants are doing great. the way things are going so far i think i should get around 3 lbs. the only problem is my dehumidifier isnt getting the job done. i ordered a new one but it hasnt come yet. the one i ordered was this. http://www.air-n-water.com/product/bdh-550.htm. its a bucketless design and has a water pump built in to pump the water out as needed. Bob i think this one might be perfect for you. Your going to need it eventually when you upgrade to a 8x4. and i think it would be perect for the 4x4 your using now. its smaller than the one we both have now. it hasnt come in the mail yet but it will be shortly. hopefully in a few days. my humiditiy has been in the high 60's and low 70's. other than that i topped off my res tonight and started them on the big bud. i topped of my res first with nuted and ph'd water. after it was full i added 6tsp of big bud. before i added the big bud the ec was 1.8. after the big bud the ec went to 2.1. PH is 5.6.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 17, 2009)

The humidifier is the same capacity as a $99 Sears air conditioner. Same compressor. Same wattage. Your choice just cost 2.5 times as much... what a bargain, yours does come with a $10 humidistat and a timer built in though. Don't forget to reset the timer every day.


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 17, 2009)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN........................... im Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FUCKING jealous.. those babies look AMAZING!! i pray that one day i can have a grow like that!!! thats fuckin awesome mann.. and i just went and looked at your last grow.. which was amazing as well.. danm... lol. thats all i can say.. you gotta be pretty good to be able to grow that many plants at once.. and have them all turn out as good as yours do.. im thinking about doing something like this.. NOTHING compared to yours tho.. lol i mean i want to have a mother plant.. (something good tho. so im gonna have to order seeds offline... which im not looking forward to doing.. i get nervous doin that) and just take cuttings off of it and grow like 5-10 and just veg them for like a week and then go straight to flowering.. have like a mini version of yours. lol.

have you ever thought about puting a screen of some sort in there??? and try a SCROG??


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

Rbaha - yeah, the dehumidifier looks perfect for my 8x4, but truthfully I haven't been having issues since I installed the constant drain to the dehumidifier - the worst it gets is in the high 50s, and that's only on really rainy days...........mostly it stays right around 50, +/-2%. We'll see what happens when I start pumping CO2 and water vapor in there, though - should be setup with pics by tomorrow, take a look when you get a chance.

Fatman - it should be obvious by now that neither of us is interested in ghetto-rigging a window AC for use in our tents; I think everyone who's read this thread is quite aware of your views on them at this point - perhaps just drop the matter? Just sayin'......

Anyways rbaha, ladies look nice and happy in there - BTW, do you have any kind of a system for rotating them, or it's a matter of tall guys on the outside and shorter on the inside?


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Rbaha - yeah, the dehumidifier looks perfect for my 8x4, but truthfully I haven't been having issues since I installed the constant drain to the dehumidifier - the worst it gets is in the high 50s, and that's only on really rainy days...........mostly it stays right around 50, +/-2%. We'll see what happens when I start pumping CO2 and water vapor in there, though - should be setup with pics by tomorrow, take a look when you get a chance.
> 
> Fatman - it should be obvious by now that neither of us is interested in ghetto-rigging a window AC for use in our tents; I think everyone who's read this thread is quite aware of your views on them at this point - perhaps just drop the matter? Just sayin'......
> 
> Anyways rbaha, ladies look nice and happy in there - BTW, do you have any kind of a system for rotating them, or it's a matter of tall guys on the outside and shorter on the inside?


Actually I really don't care if your interested or not. There have been over 6300 viewings of this thread. I think I can safely assume more than just the three of us are viewing what is written. I am writing to newbies and people with little knowledge of air conditioners and dehumidifiers who might wish to save money by using an air conditioner as either an air conditioner, a dehumidier or both at a lower cost than the grossly over priced single purpose dehumidifier.

Besides, the entire sets is in a tent. Tents define low cost unconventional (cheap) grows. What difference does it make if an $100 air conditioner is used instead of a $250 dehumidifier. I remind you, it is a tent grow, not a dedicated plant room soon to be pictured in a horticultural digest magazine. 

It is your money, but don't be so vane to think everything I write is just for you or your buddy. You two are just little peas in one of the many pea pods of life, so put your vanity away. Get over your self. There is a big audience out there. There is nothing wrong in bringing up that an air conditioner will perform the same job for a lot less money, and they can be used for temperature control and dehumifificatiom when heat is an issue also. I will promise you this. If yu do not bring up possibly buying a grossly over priced dehumidifier Iwill not bring up that a more economical air conditioner will do the same thing at less cost and can also doubleas an air conditioner. WOW!

An over priced dehumidifier can not be used in that fashion. So get over your self and realise there are others reading this thread who may not think the air conditioner is such a bad idea. Isn't that "ghetto-rigging" term sorta the term a *biggot* would use. I would think in this day and edge that term would be considered out of favor.


Realise this: the humidity has to be reduced as the CO2 is increased. The only way to gain more growth through the use of CO2 is if you also provide conditions that will allow increased transpiration. That means CO2 will just be a waste if you can not keep the humidity down. I keep my humidity at 40% usually. I have repeatedly found that with humidity at 50% or higher during veg growth transpiration transpiration drops in huge amounts. If I allow humidity above 35 to 40% during budding transpiration also drops severely. Any time transpiration decreases the growth slows.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 17, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> Actually I really don't care if your interested or not. There have been over 6300 viewings of this thread. I think I can safely assume more than just the three of us are viewing what is written. I am writing to newbies and people with little knowledge of air conditioners and dehumidifiers who might wish to save money by using an air conditioner as either an air conditioner, a dehumidier or both at a lower cost than the grossly over priced single purpose dehumidifier.
> 
> Besides, the entire sets is in a tent. Tents define low cost unconventional (cheap) grows. What difference does it make if an $100 air conditioner is used instead of a $250 dehumidifier. I remind you, it is a tent grow, not a dedicated plant room soon to be pictured in a horticultural digest magazine.
> 
> ...


Fatmans right about the CO2 and temps/RH in relation to Transpiration 

Fatman this is not your journal..... make your own journal, trick it out with porn, get tons of views and post your info. Its an easier way to get your info out without having as many issues...... its not your thread  .... doesn't matter if your right.......  ...... I understand you want to help a bunch of people, and Rock On to that..... but you don't HAVE to do it from Right Here  ..... Happy Growing All!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> Actually I really don't care if your interested or not. There have been over 6300 viewings of this thread. I think I can safely assume more than just the three of us are viewing what is written. I am writing to newbies and people with little knowledge of air conditioners and dehumidifiers who might wish to save money by using an air conditioner as either an air conditioner, a dehumidier or both at a lower cost than the grossly over priced single purpose dehumidifier.
> 
> Besides, the entire sets is in a tent. Tents define low cost unconventional (cheap) grows. What difference does it make if an $100 air conditioner is used instead of a $250 dehumidifier. I remind you, it is a tent grow, not a dedicated plant room soon to be pictured in a horticultural digest magazine.
> 
> ...


This is rbaha's grow journal, so to not turn it into a flame war, I'm gonna try to keep this as short and sweet as possible.

You've made your views very, very clear, writing about ten identical posts with regards to your love of window ACs.

This is not your thread, so wasting several posts on your views is not really your right - start your own thread with the title "Don't Ever Buy a Dehumidifier, Some Duct Tape And a Window AC is Better" if you want to carry on and on about it - this is rbaha's grow journal, not Fatman's view on dehumidifiers journal.

And as far as tent grows being cheap, I'm about $6K into mine, and I'd imagine that rbaha is pretty similarly into his, so relatively speaking to most grows on this site, they're not "cheap".

And I don't think it's "vane" [sic] to assume that as we're the only two talking about dehumidifiers and purchasing them, that your numerous posts referencing the advantages of a window AC over a dehumidifier would be directed at us.

And as far as who brought up the "grossly overpriced dehumidifier", it was rbaha, whose thread we happen to be in, so I kinda feel like he can do what he wants (as can you, within limits, which you're currently overstepping).

And no, "ghetto-rigging" is not a bigotted term; it refers to doing something that a person living in thee ghetto (a poor person) would have to do to make something work in a manner it was not designed for.

It's actually you who show your "bigoted-ness" when you assume that only minorities live in ghettos.

Long story short, you cut and paste shit from Wikipedia, you're crabby and grumpy and lonely, and you never post pics of your grow or anything that I've ever found to be worthwhile.

That being said, you're just a waste of space in my book.

Rbaha, sorry to have to do this in your thread, but I just had to respond.

P.S. - Fatman, I've said my piece, and hopefully you have as well; it'd be nice if both of us (I know I'll do my part) would keep any future posts in this thread strictly related to rbaha's grow.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 17, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> The humidifier is the same capacity as a $99 Sears air conditioner. Same compressor. Same wattage. Your choice just cost 2.5 times as much... what a bargain, yours does come with a $10 humidistat and a timer built in though. Don't forget to reset the timer every day.


this humidifier has an auto restart feature. thats one of the reasons i got it. just plug it into my controller and set it on continuous. it will recycle when the controller tells it to...



chb444220 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN........................... im Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo FUCKING jealous.. those babies look AMAZING!! i pray that one day i can have a grow like that!!! thats fuckin awesome mann.. and i just went and looked at your last grow.. which was amazing as well.. danm... lol. thats all i can say.. you gotta be pretty good to be able to grow that many plants at once.. and have them all turn out as good as yours do.. im thinking about doing something like this.. NOTHING compared to yours tho.. lol i mean i want to have a mother plant.. (something good tho. so im gonna have to order seeds offline... which im not looking forward to doing.. i get nervous doin that) and just take cuttings off of it and grow like 5-10 and just veg them for like a week and then go straight to flowering.. have like a mini version of yours. lol.
> 
> have you ever thought about puting a screen of some sort in there??? and try a SCROG??


thanks. never thought of doing scrog. sog works fine for me. i dont know too much about scrog.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 17, 2009)

Who gives a rats ass if I cut and paste info from Wilipedia when it is just common definitions and simple data. Do you expect me to say., "these aree not my words but simply a cut and paste from wil kipedia." Bite my a*s. I am not plagerizing by writing a text and claiming the words as my own. If the info has references I post the references. I am quite sure you or few of the readers here want to see emperical dat or quotes or rferences from my professional reference text. As for the term getto-rigging you are just showing biggotry ah gainst poor people by using that reference to describe something as attributed to poor people living in a ghetto. The term ghetto in and of itself is a term showing bigotry as most commonly used.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090511070243AAf6T78
http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/ghetto
$6000 into a tent grow. That does not show a level of intelligence I would write about.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 17, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> this humidifier has an auto restart feature. thats one of the reasons i got it. just plug it into my controller and set it on continuous. it will recycle when the controller tells it to...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. never thought of doing scrog. sog works fine for me. i dont know too much about scrog.


Rbaha, I'm gonna try to put up a net today in my tent, stop by if you're interested - it's gonna be a "shotgun" SCROG because my SOG got too tall - won't work like it's supposed to, but will hopefully help me salvage some yield.


----------



## fishindog (Dec 17, 2009)

they look gorgeous


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 17, 2009)

why cant we all just get along?



Bob Smith said:


> Rbaha, I'm gonna try to put up a net today in my tent, stop by if you're interested - it's gonna be a "shotgun" SCROG because my SOG got too tall - won't work like it's supposed to, but will hopefully help me salvage some yield.


ok ill check it out.


fishindog said:


> they look gorgeous


thanks.


----------



## superdave5 (Dec 17, 2009)

First of all Im gunna rep you for the set up. NICE! but second of all, isnt anything over 99 plants the one thing the FEDS will say no too. Ive always been told that as long as you stay under 99 your fine with the FEDS, but going to 106 seems dangerous. Just lookin out man not criticizing you at all. Very nice set up and plants look HEALTHY


----------



## Lovin'JK (Dec 17, 2009)

Fatmans a Hater, shit im about 4K in my 4x4 Tents as well! Rock on my fellow tenters! This shit is NOT Cheap buddy. Plus I like having an environment in an environment if ya dig


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not a hater I just don't do good old boy shit, bigotry or stupid well. I am judgemental and critical and ignorance upsets me.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW! This is one of the best thread ive seen keep up the good work I bet you smile from ear to ear every time you go in that tent of yours I hope someday I can get to that level on a SOG method I just wonder how do you keep a SOG going with 100 plants in rotation so you must have like 2 or 300 clones at all times (is that right)? if so do you think its to loud or everywhere in the room I hope not because your style is my goal to be at soon dame bro you are a insperation to me and alot of us in RIU please be safe and keep up the great job. I envy the hell out of that grow. DAME fatman is a fuckin pest too.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey ever thought of using a light mover? What do you think of that? and you probaly can use 1 light bulb moving back and forth or still both


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 17, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Rbaha - yeah, the dehumidifier looks perfect for my 8x4, but truthfully I haven't been having issues since I installed the constant drain to the dehumidifier - the worst it gets is in the high 50s, and that's only on really rainy days...........mostly it stays right around 50, +/-2%. We'll see what happens when I start pumping CO2 and water vapor in there, though - should be setup with pics by tomorrow, take a look when you get a chance.
> 
> Fatman - it should be obvious by now that neither of us is interested in ghetto-rigging a window AC for use in our tents; I think everyone who's read this thread is quite aware of your views on them at this point - perhaps just drop the matter? Just sayin'......
> 
> Anyways rbaha, ladies look nice and happy in there - BTW, do you have any kind of a system for rotating them, or it's a matter of tall guys on the outside and shorter on the inside?


no system for rotating them. they are set where they are because their roots have grown down into the coco mat and spread all over the bottom of the tray. most of the shorter ones are on the outside however.



fatman7574 said:


> Actually I really don't care if your interested or not. There have been over 6300 viewings of this thread. I think I can safely assume more than just the three of us are viewing what is written. I am writing to newbies and people with little knowledge of air conditioners and dehumidifiers who might wish to save money by using an air conditioner as either an air conditioner, a dehumidier or both at a lower cost than the grossly over priced single purpose dehumidifier.
> 
> Besides, the entire sets is in a tent. Tents define low cost unconventional (cheap) grows. What difference does it make if an $100 air conditioner is used instead of a $250 dehumidifier. I remind you, it is a tent grow, not a dedicated plant room soon to be pictured in a horticultural digest magazine.
> 
> ...


fatman, first off you spelled bigot wrong. also i wonder how a man with your knowledge would say that tents define cheap grows. That is not at all true. some people just dont want to dedicate entire rooms to growing. i am however in the process of building a grow room. it should be done by the time this grow is over. i do appreciate your input. but i just dont feel like a window air conditioner would be best for my grow. first of all they are big and bulky and i honestly dont feel like i have enough room for one. secondly i would have to tilt it like you say to one side so the water could be caught in a tray or bucket and lastly it will be blowing out cool air. i dont know if the heat that it puts off will offset the cooling or if the cooling will offset the heat. but either way it will just be too much of a headache to try and figure out. all i need is dehumidifier which puts out heat and will warm my tent just enough to keep it in the temperature range that i want....



superdave5 said:


> First of all Im gunna rep you for the set up. NICE! but second of all, isnt anything over 99 plants the one thing the FEDS will say no too. Ive always been told that as long as you stay under 99 your fine with the FEDS, but going to 106 seems dangerous. Just lookin out man not criticizing you at all. Very nice set up and plants look HEALTHY


im not too worried about the feds. my grow is solely for the personal use of me, my parents and my uncles who all have reccomendations. and I am their caregiver. I am within my limits.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 17, 2009)

don2009 said:


> Hey ever thought of using a light mover? What do you think of that? and you probaly can use 1 light bulb moving back and forth or still both


yes. the plants in the middle will get twice as much light as the ones on the sides. and the yield will suffer.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

I've actually given thought to using a light mover, but am unsure as to how well (if at all) it would play out in a tent.

Also, what kind of a room are you building? How big, etc.?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 18, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I've actually given thought to using a light mover, but am unsure as to how well (if at all) it would play out in a tent.
> 
> Also, what kind of a room are you building? How big, etc.?


the room is 11ft. x 8.5 ft. i will have 4 4x4 trays 4000w. co2 generator. commercial dehumidifier. 4 magnum xxl 8" reflectors. im going to do a 200+ plant SOG.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> the room is 11ft. x 8.5 ft. i will have 4 4x4 trays 4000w. co2 generator. commercial dehumidifier. 4 magnum xxl 8" reflectors. im going to do a 200+ plant SOG.


Hmmmmmm............I wonder if I should do the same with my garage (20x10).

I had an electrician wire me up for 60 amps in there, but it's 120V (even though he specifically asked me if I needed one 20 amp circuit at 240V, to which I replied "no").

Long story short, is there a way to turn a 120V into a 240V without having an electrician come out?

Because if so, I'd definitely be down to run some numbers up in there - just not sure my wiring can handle it at the present moment.

Would something like this be what I need?

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AACHAR1&eq=&Tp=

Or something like this, perhaps?

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=AACPPPE2&eq=&Tp=

BTW, I'm drunk and am down about two stacks in online poker, thinking it's bedtime for me..............night all.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 18, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Hmmmmmm............I wonder if I should do the same with my garage (20x10).
> 
> I had an electrician wire me up for 60 amps in there, but it's 120V (even though he specifically asked me if I needed one 20 amp circuit at 240V, to which I replied "no").
> 
> ...


 
id say go for it. and im not sure about the 120 to 240. ill have to ask my dad. hes a retired electrician. he'll know. but it shouldnt be hard to wire. most breaker boxes are in the garage anyway.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 18, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> id say go for it. and im not sure about the 120 to 240. ill have to ask my dad. hes a retired electrician. he'll know. but it shouldnt be hard to wire. most breaker boxes are in the garage anyway.


Yeah, I'm definitely down to go for it - my breaker box is in one of the guest bedrooms, so it's easy to get to - I'm just unsure of what's required to do the wiring.

Wouldn't be an issue at all for me to make an 8x8 grow room with four 1Ks, that'd be relatively simple with some panda film and a staple gun - just need to know that my electric in there can handle it.

I'd really, really appreciate you asking your dad what's involved - in all honesty, I hope it's just buying something like I linked before, but if it's doing some actual wiring, I guess I could put my electrician's cap on.

Still can't believe I just lost 2K on a bluff, how fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Lo'pan (Dec 19, 2009)

Great thread! Thanks for all the info. Rbaha and Bob you guys have got me all fired up to try a similiar method. 

I am an electrician Bob. (i apprenticed under a guy named Bob Smith, btw. lol ) If you cant get the info you need from Rbaha, send me a pm and I'm sure I can help you out. That goes for anyone with electrical questions, btw. 

I have a couple of questions for you guys....
1) With your current setup, how many electrical circuits are you using and do you know or can you guestimate what your total amperage draw is for everything?
2) What size CO2 tanks are you using? Did you buy/lease/borrow? How much did they cost you and what type of place do you get them from?

Thanks again for the helpful info and major props/rep for some great lookin grows! I cant wait to see how they turn out. 
SUBBED!!!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 19, 2009)

Lo'pan said:


> Great thread! Thanks for all the info. Rbaha and Bob you guys have got me all fired up to try a similiar method.
> 
> I am an electrician Bob. (i apprenticed under a guy named Bob Smith, btw. lol ) If you cant get the info you need from Rbaha, send me a pm and I'm sure I can help you out. That goes for anyone with electrical questions, btw.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for Rbaha, but I had an electrician wire me up for 60 amps (3 20 amp circuits, told him it was for a "man cave") in my garage.

Have a dehumidifier, 1KHPS, 400HPS, 300 watts of fluorescents, fans, pumps, a heater, and random odds and ends.

Probably running ~2300 watts right now, but will need ~14000BTU AC in the summer, and at least one more 1000HPS, so call it ~4800 watts.

I have 3 20lb. CO2 tanks - I got them used off of Craigslist (pretty useful place to look, mine were from a restaurant which was upgrading its soda system) - $125 for all three.

EDIT: Rbaha, installed a thermostat to control my 6" inline cooling my lights - well worth the $35 in my opinion - probably save that on electricity in one month from my electric heater not having to run concurrently with my light.

Could've just plugged that fan into my "cooling" on my Sentinel (with the others), but I didn't wanna waste CO2 by having my exhaust come on.

View attachment 655647View attachment 655648


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 19, 2009)

The original dehumidifier i ordered turned out to be backordered. So i went to best buy and bought a 50 pint frigidaire. I put it inside on the side that the old one was on and it only brought the humidity down to 75. So i ended up plugging the other one back in and that brought the humidity down to 67. I thought that maybe because it was below the canopy it couldnt reduce the humidity sufficiently so today i bought some chain and hooks and hung it up high right next to my fan that cools the lights. Humidity is now down to 54. So now i have one hanging and one on the floor. I think im going to hang the other one as well but ill do that another day. Everything is ok for right now. ill take some pictures later.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 19, 2009)

Lo'pan said:


> Great thread! Thanks for all the info. Rbaha and Bob you guys have got me all fired up to try a similiar method.
> 
> I am an electrician Bob. (i apprenticed under a guy named Bob Smith, btw. lol ) If you cant get the info you need from Rbaha, send me a pm and I'm sure I can help you out. That goes for anyone with electrical questions, btw.
> 
> ...


nice to have you along for the ride. I use 1 circuit. 60amp. dont have a clue what the amp draw is. i have 2 co2 tanks. one is 15lb and the other is 20lb. i got my 15lb online for $90 shipped but it was empty. and the other one i got from a fire equipment store $100 full.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 19, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Can't speak for Rbaha, but I had an electrician wire me up for 60 amps (3 20 amp circuits, told him it was for a "man cave") in my garage.
> 
> Have a dehumidifier, 1KHPS, 400HPS, 300 watts of fluorescents, fans, pumps, a heater, and random odds and ends.
> 
> ...


nice bob. i have my fan that cools my light plugged into my sentinel. I have the co2 and cooling set to split so that when the fan comes on the co2 still runs. I let my temps get to 86, then the fan comes on that cools the light and drops the temps down to 80 and then it recycles. its been working perfectly.


----------



## Lo'pan (Dec 21, 2009)

Is all of your equipment 120v, Rbaha? 

I read through your 64 plant journal but forgot to see what your total grow time was from cloning to harvest. Your first post for this journal was on 11/13. How long into your grow was that and when do you expect to harvest?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 22, 2009)

here are some pictures i snapped earlier today. you can see the dehumidifier hanging in a couple of the pictures.


----------



## d2rod89 (Dec 22, 2009)

awesome grow man. much respect. how many mother plants do you have to give you 112 clones every two months? or do you take clones from the bottom branches several weeks into flower? 

my guess is 4 lbs


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 22, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> here are some pictures i snapped earlier today. you can see the dehumidifier hanging in a couple of the pictures.


Looking great, my friend 

And how the fudge do you have room to hang that dehumidifier??

I've got my light as high as it can go and ran outta headroom a while ago..............lesson learned for my next project, though.


----------



## Barron (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good!! How much does that dehumidifier weigh?


----------



## SoloSurfer (Dec 22, 2009)

Awsome shit man


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 22, 2009)

d2rod89 said:


> awesome grow man. much respect. how many mother plants do you have to give you 112 clones every two months? or do you take clones from the bottom branches several weeks into flower?
> 
> my guess is 4 lbs


thanks man. i have 14 mothers. but i do also take the bottom branches off these ones at 6 and 7 days into flower. any later than that and they will take too long to revert to veg.



Bob Smith said:


> Looking great, my friend
> 
> And how the fudge do you have room to hang that dehumidifier??
> 
> I've got my light as high as it can go and ran outta headroom a while ago..............lesson learned for my next project, though.


lol bob. i dont know. but i had to figure something out because the humidity was way to high and i didnt want everything to start to mold. there is barely any room left...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 22, 2009)

Barron said:


> Looking good!! How much does that dehumidifier weigh?


thanks. it weighs 45lbs


SoloSurfer said:


> Awsome shit man


thanks


----------



## don2009 (Dec 22, 2009)

They look great it looks like there just going to sprout out for now on. Dame I cant wait to see you harvest that unbelivable 14 mothers too wow are you prepetual growing? Cuz you should start cloning another 112 soon that will be insane are you cloneing yet? If not when? That is def at least 3.5 4lb grow your bad keep up the good work +rep


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 22, 2009)

don2009 said:


> They look great it looks like there just going to sprout out for now on. Dame I cant wait to see you harvest that unbelivable 14 mothers too wow are you prepetual growing? Cuz you should start cloning another 112 soon that will be insane are you cloneing yet? If not when? That is def at least 3.5 4lb grow your bad keep up the good work +rep


i think ill get a little over 3lbs. i already have 150 clones that are rooting right now. they should be rooted in a week or 2. after they root im gong to transplant them into the rockwool cubes and sit them under fluorescent lights to get the roots going until this crop is done.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

still here brotha just silently following takin notes and tokin


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 23, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> still here brotha just silently following takin notes and tokin


glad your still following along.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds great the next one should be off the hook 150 clones. WOW! You clip all 14 moms to make 150 clones or how many moms did it take for you to get 150 clones dame soon as I can start cloning im going to get that many or at least 100 great job man


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 23, 2009)

don2009 said:


> That sounds great the next one should be off the hook 150 clones. WOW! You clip all 14 moms to make 150 clones or how many moms did it take for you to get 150 clones dame soon as I can start cloning im going to get that many or at least 100 great job man


i try to use all 14. this last time though i only had to use 12. i have 2 that i havent cut. i dont know what to do with them..


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i try to use all 14. this last time though i only had to use 12. i have 2 that i havent cut. i dont know what to do with them..


Rbaha, you doing 128 next time? Or sticking with the same number as this harvest?

Trying to figure out how many clones I should be taking for my next harvest to be safe in ensuring I'll get 144 viable and vigorous guys (gals, really)............thinking ~200 should be more then enough, no?


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

Rbaha or bob smith hey you guys get any pest problems with that many ladies?


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i try to use all 14. this last time though i only had to use 12. i have 2 that i havent cut. i dont know what to do with them..


Hey since you already made clones from the 12 moms with the other 2 make more clones so they be a couple weeks apart from the other clones now that will really be perpetual ha ha or what do you think of using the other 2 to make a tree and clip buds or clones off little by little that would be cool what you guys think? Dang now you in the position to do anything you want much props bro


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 23, 2009)

don2009 said:


> Rbaha or bob smith hey you guys get any pest problems with that many ladies?


I'm really tempted to not even answer this question so as to not jinx myself, but no, so far I've been bug free (furiously knocking on wood).

That being said, have a couple of hundred dollars worth of insecticides and other bug killers sitting in my garage and ready to rock 'n roll at a moment's notice, should I never need to get "all medieval on their asses".

Also have a CO2 generator hooked up and running now (check out my video in my sig for "New Setup" if interested), so if bugs really do ever hit me hard, can hit them with 10,000+ PPMs of CO2 for an hour, which should knock them outta the box pretty good.

EDIT: Rbaha, how much do you think the 8" flange helps on the Magnum vs. the 6" flange? I'm thinking of ordering one and would prefer the 6" for my next room if I'm doing 4 600s, but if I'm doing 2 1Ks then the 8" would be preferable...............how large is the fan that you use to cool your lights? Is it 8" and ~750CFM or 6" and ~425CFM?

I'm drunk (again) from whiskey, so this question will be null and void in ~5 minutes, because I'll already have bought something.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah I'm pretty sure they will come one day (pest) but i was thinking in sog's there's not much time for them to develop by the time they think of coming your harvesting unless you bring bugs into your room from clothing I didnt know co2 kills them thanks for the tip. Whiskey I luv it good ol jack daniels might pick up a bottle later


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 23, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Rbaha, you doing 128 next time? Or sticking with the same number as this harvest?
> 
> Trying to figure out how many clones I should be taking for my next harvest to be safe in ensuring I'll get 144 viable and vigorous guys (gals, really)............thinking ~200 should be more then enough, no?


its funny you ask because i was just looking inside the tent at the ladies and wondering that exact thing... only time will tell. im actually thinking that if i did do 128 my yield would have been better. but they are still swelling at an extraordinary rate. by the time they finish i think they all will be the size of soda cans and will have barely any room inbetween. also the 128 would have made my humidity problems even worse. so as of right now no. but i might change my mind come harvest time...



don2009 said:


> Rbaha or bob smith hey you guys get any pest problems with that many ladies?


i had a problem last time with aphids. i didnt realize until the end however. when i was cutting. but they were only on a few plants. no problems as of right now... (knock on wood)



don2009 said:


> Hey since you already made clones from the 12 moms with the other 2 make more clones so they be a couple weeks apart from the other clones now that will really be perpetual ha ha or what do you think of using the other 2 to make a tree and clip buds or clones off little by little that would be cool what you guys think? Dang now you in the position to do anything you want much props bro


i would like to perpetually grow but since i always veg for a week or 2 i cant. i actually just tossed all of my moms today. im gonna start new ones when the clones i took root.



Bob Smith said:


> I'm really tempted to not even answer this question so as to not jinx myself, but no, so far I've been bug free (furiously knocking on wood).
> 
> That being said, have a couple of hundred dollars worth of insecticides and other bug killers sitting in my garage and ready to rock 'n roll at a moment's notice, should I never need to get "all medieval on their asses".
> 
> ...


the fan that i use is the 8" vortex. not exactly sure of the cfm. i know the one with the 8" flange is definately bigger than the one with the 6". thats the only reason i chose it. you will get more light coverage.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 24, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> its funny you ask because i was just looking inside the tent at the ladies and wondering that exact thing... only time will tell. im actually thinking that if i did do 128 my yield would have been better. but they are still swelling at an extraordinary rate. by the time they finish i think they all will be the size of soda cans and will have barely any room inbetween. also the 128 would have made my humidity problems even worse. so as of right now no. but i might change my mind come harvest time...


Great minds my friend, great minds  - you know my vote is certainly for the full 128 - just doing the math, that'll be ~half pound right there with the extra 25 or so plants.

Seems to be a no-brainer, unless you're aware of a specific issue that would arise from an extra 25 plants.



rbahadosingh said:


> the fan that i use is the 8" vortex. not exactly sure of the cfm. i know the one with the 8" flange is definately bigger than the one with the 6". thats the only reason i chose it. you will get more light coverage.


THANKS!!! Ordered the 6" last night thinking I might as well save myself $60 and that I didn't "need" the 8" (because I figure the dimensions were the same, save for the increased flange size, because when I get a little buzzed I just buy shit without researching), but just emailed the seller and asked him if I could swap it out for the 8'' - worst case, I'll just use the 6" for my "0-2" tray, as Al B. Fuct calls it.

EDIT: realized that the 8" is too big to fit into my current tent (no 8" flanges on the tent, and I'd have to run 6-8 reducers on either side if I could, so I'm sticking with the 6".

Also makes more sense because I'm planning on 4 600s over 3x3 tables for my expansion, and the 8" is longer then my tables would be!


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

I was pricing a grow room just like that last night 

curious though, is there any way to partition that tent easily enough or are you stuck with it 4'x8'? it was either that tent or buy (2) 4'x4' tents. the end goal is to harvest a tent every month instead of (1) 4'x8' tent every 3 months.

the girls are looking very nice btw keep it up


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 24, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> I was pricing a grow room just like that last night
> 
> curious though, is there any way to partition that tent easily enough or are you stuck with it 4'x8'? it was either that tent or buy (2) 4'x4' tents. the end goal is to harvest a tent every month instead of (1) 4'x8' tent every 3 months.
> 
> the girls are looking very nice btw keep it up


There's a divider that runs down the middle of the tent if you get the Sun Hut 8x4 that Rbaha has, so you can partition it into two 4x4 tents.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> There's a divider that runs down the middle of the tent if you get the Sun Hut 8x4 that Rbaha has, so you can partition it into two 4x4 tents.


oh really now? oh thats what that extra picece of silver lining was for. i threw mine away. i thought they put that in there on accident. lol...


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 24, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> oh really now? oh thats what that extra picece of silver lining was for. i threw mine away. i thought they put that in there on accident. lol...


LOL!!!!

Sorry to hear that, but it is kinda funny


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Great minds my friend, great minds  - you know my vote is certainly for the full 128 - just doing the math, that'll be ~half pound right there with the extra 25 or so plants.
> 
> Seems to be a no-brainer, unless you're aware of a specific issue that would arise from an extra 25 plants.
> 
> ...


and yes the 8" is definately too big for the 4x4. i had all kinds of problems trying to get it to fit in there.

and the extra 22 would be definately worth it. my last harvest i got 389g off of 22 PK.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

sounds to me that if you run any more plants you may need a dehumidifier. The yield the first time would deff out weight the cost of it though

lol look at that, you could have had your perpetual grow right in the same tent 
that does suck though...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> sounds to me that if you run any more plants you may need a dehumidifier. The yield the first time would deff out weight the cost of it though
> 
> lol look at that, you could have had your perpetual grow right in the same tent
> that does suck though...


i already run 2 dehumidifiers. and i need to find a bigger one.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

under the tables or above?

couldnt imagine that 2 cant do the job, prolly due to the rockwool blocks. have you tried hydroton in 6" net cups?


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it. Subscribed dude.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> under the tables or above?
> 
> couldnt imagine that 2 cant do the job, prolly due to the rockwool blocks. have you tried hydroton in 6" net cups?


the 50 pint is above. and the 25 pint is on the side. i havent tried the hydroton. im too lazy to wash all that hydroton when everything is done. rockwool is easier. just throw it all away....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I like it. Subscribed dude.


 
thanks. great to have you aboard.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 24, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. great to have you aboard.


 
I think the popularity of hydroton is due the the consumer friendly turn key packages that are now offered. I'm not dissing hydroton, but after a RW grow you can dry it out and compost it. I'm gonna dry mine out and run it through my chipper.

What the heck would I do with two 4x8 trays of Hydroton. Good lord. 

You're really got me reconsidering my next grow. What are the draw backs of running two strains? Obviously the one of them will be a little happier than the other.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 24, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I think the popularity of hydroton is due the the consumer friendly turn key packages that are now offered. I'm not dissing hydroton, but after a RW grow you can dry it out and compost it. I'm gonna dry mine out and run it through my chipper.
> 
> What the heck would I do with two 4x8 trays of Hydroton. Good lord.
> 
> You're really got me reconsidering my next grow. What are the draw backs of running two strains? Obviously the one of them will be a little happier than the other.


 
you can make a zen garden


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 24, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I think the popularity of hydroton is due the the consumer friendly turn key packages that are now offered. I'm not dissing hydroton, but after a RW grow you can dry it out and compost it. I'm gonna dry mine out and run it through my chipper.
> 
> What the heck would I do with two 4x8 trays of Hydroton. Good lord.
> 
> You're really got me reconsidering my next grow. What are the draw backs of running two strains? Obviously the one of them will be a little happier than the other.


if you do run 2 strains. separate the 2. if you have 2 trays then do one on one tray and one on the other. if you only have 1 tray then separte them into 2 sides. dont do the stupid thing like i did on my last grow.... my yield suffered greatly.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 24, 2009)

I didnt say anything about filling the trays with it... watching a friend with 25 1gal containers filled with hydroton on 4x4 ebb and flo tables, works very well. there is no need to fill the rest of the tray with hydroton...


----------



## KindBud420 (Dec 24, 2009)

fatman7574 said:


> Five to 6 pounds. With some more tweaking up to 7 or 8 pounds. IMHO Lower the humidity a little, increase temps to 88 to 90, keep day and night temperature near the same (within 10 degrees max difference), increase CO2 to 2000 ppm, short frequent watering cycle, eliminate the fan blowing on the plants and use heat tubes (PVC pipes in the corners to blow cooler floor air that is higher in CO2 back up to above the plant canopy). Keep the light thermal out put as low as possible with strong cool air movement through the tubes and get the light as close as light thermal output will allow as long as they are high enough to evenly spraed the light over all the plants. As long as you have adequate calcium ppm the fan postion is not needed to strengthen the plants stems so it is really a debit. As is the fan will neccesitate that the humidity be as high as you suggest which in all actuallity just lowers transpiration. Doing away with the fan will allow for a slightly lower relative humidity and therefore will increase transpiration and respiration. It does very little good to supply supplemental CO2, high heat and good nutrient/water supply if you slow down the respiration with a high humidity. Once you get things running well lower your relative humidity just a small amount and see how much more nutrient water you go through. Lower t both the tempearture and the humidity for budding. Say 80 80 85 degrees and relative humidity of 40% and evem lower for the last tow eeks. Increased water uptake means increased tranpiration and respiration. Increased transpiration and respiration means more growth. However with incraesed water up take you also need to lower the EC. Just drop the relative humidity a few points (3 or 4) at a time until the plants show signs of inadequate water or until the plants quit taking up increased levels of water. With indica and afghani strains you will be quite surprised at the increased water/nutrient up take under maxed out conditions and lowered relative humidity. They are from a hot dry climate after all. While in their native lands they perform better when the get coastal winds bringing in increased CO2, the researchers found they respond to the increased CO2 brought by the winds not the increased humidity of the coastal winds. Winds in areas further away from the coast also provide the same benefits and thet are dry winds.
> 
> Don't do the thing with putting the tall plants around the edges and the shorter under the center of the light that is commonly done by a lot of growers using large wattage bulbs. Instead if your tray watering system will allow just raise the trays up that contain the short plants. It makes no sense to place the best growing plants out to the edges if they are the plants best responding to the conditions supplied. Movu ing them to the edges is pemnalizing them for growing better. Doesn't make sense. I digress.
> 
> At least 5 pounds, likely more than less.


 

OKAY I HOPE YOU LEARNED NOT TO ASK FOR ANYONES ADVICE ON ROLLITUP! The polls are all around the same answer thast funny as shit.. its looks like everyones taking a guess because they just want to ''act'' like they know what they are talkign about. SO a little advice, Dont take advice from these kids on this site... get a GROW BOOK.  These people will take you in the wrong direction with your plants bro ..trust me I grow medically for a dispensary in LA .


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 24, 2009)

KindBud420 said:


> OKAY I HOPE YOU LEARNED NOT TO ASK FOR ANYONES ADVICE ON ROLLITUP! The polls are all around the same answer thast funny as shit.. its looks like everyones taking a guess because they just want to ''act'' like they know what they are talkign about. SO a little advice, Dont take advice from these kids on this site... get a GROW BOOK.  These people will take you in the wrong direction with your plants bro ..trust me I grow medically for a dispensary in LA .


 
Doesn't everyone grow for a dispensary in LA?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 25, 2009)

couple pics i snapped tonight. enjoy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 25, 2009)

They Look So Damn Healthy Brother - Great Job


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 25, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> They Look So Damn Healthy Brother - Great Job


thanks. i hope i get 4lbs..... it doesnt look like it though. looking like 3.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Dec 25, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. i hope i get 4lbs..... it doesnt look like it though. looking like 3.


Still, 3 is nothing to turn ur Nose up @.. Wats the plan for all that Sticky-Icky?


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 25, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Still, 3 is nothing to turn ur Nose up @.. Wats the plan for all that Sticky-Icky?


 
It's all head smoke


----------



## don2009 (Dec 25, 2009)

how long do you got till harvest? im no expert but i think 3 seems like an under statement which is cool still, but it looks like it will streach more. They are amazing right now


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 26, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Still, 3 is nothing to turn ur Nose up @.. Wats the plan for all that Sticky-Icky?


will be split amongst family. might take a little to the club see how it stacks up against the other strains they have.


DubsFan said:


> It's all head smoke


lol. ALOT of it is.



don2009 said:


> how long do you got till harvest? im no expert but i think 3 seems like an under statement which is cool still, but it looks like it will streach more. They are amazing right now


will be harvesting sometime after week 7. maybe week 8. not exactly sure yet. a few people have said that the last 2 weeks it swells alot and its a strain that can go upto 10 weeks. ill determine that when i get closer to harvest time after examing trichs.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 26, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> couple pics i snapped tonight. enjoy.


 
I'm 30 days +/- on my grow. I'm considering something similar for my next. Can you clarify a few things for me 

You have trimmed to grow just the main cola correct?

As of this photo on 12/25 how many days into flower were you?

Your total veg time?

I tried re-reading the thread and came up with what I think is a 45 day grow with 30 days of flower?


----------



## brick20 (Dec 26, 2009)

love the set-up

i love to see hard work


----------



## Lovin'JK (Dec 26, 2009)

> I'm 30 days +/- on my grow. I'm considering something similar for my next. Can you clarify a few things for me
> 
> You have trimmed to grow just the main cola correct?
> 
> ...


Same questions


----------



## DVILLE (Dec 26, 2009)

can u please post a pic on your clone step up....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 26, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I'm 30 days +/- on my grow. I'm considering something similar for my next. Can you clarify a few things for me
> 
> You have trimmed to grow just the main cola correct?
> 
> ...


yes i have determined to grow just the main cola. as of the photo on 12/25 im 25 days into flower. my grow started on the 13th of november. and i switched on dec 1st to flower so there was 18 total days of veg. today is day 26 of flower. day 43 total i think. i have it all written down.i have to look in my journal.



brick20 said:


> love the set-up
> 
> i love to see hard work


thanks. i have worked real hard on this grow.



DVILLE said:


> can u please post a pic on your clone step up....


 ok no problem. ill post some later. its a really simple setup.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 26, 2009)

hey bob i havent changed my res since my last change. which i think was when i switched to flower. im trying to go the whole grow without changing it. they seem to be doing ok. it went up to 2.6 a couple of days ago. but i filled up with ph'd water and brought it back down to 2.1. they seem to be doing ok. if i see any sign of stress or nute deficiency i will change it.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 26, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> hey bob i havent changed my res since my last change. which i think was when i switched to flower. im trying to go the whole grow without changing it. they seem to be doing ok. it went up to 2.6 a couple of days ago. but i filled up with ph'd water and brought it back down to 2.1. they seem to be doing ok. if i see any sign of stress or nute deficiency i will change it.


We are basically on the same time line. I vegged for two weeks and topped, my plants at 30 days into flower are almost 3ft. 

I'm wondering how your height is down that low. They look to be under 18". Maybe its the difference in strain. My avi photo is from a week ago. 

I want to do this grow but am worried about height. If I grow them without topping they would be even taller than 3ft.

Thanks for those answers


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 26, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> We are basically on the same time line. I vegged for two weeks and topped, my plants at 30 days into flower are almost 3ft.
> 
> I'm wondering how your height is down that low. They look to be under 18". Maybe its the difference in strain. My avi photo is from a week ago.
> 
> ...


 probably due to strain. this is a indica strain that stays short and squat and branches alot. what type of strain are you growing?


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm so happy I stumbled upon your thread! Ive Been contemplating this exact setup as my dream grow for a few months now, and this confirms my thoughts. I cant wait to get started! Awsome job!!! looking forward to seeing your results, and I bet you'll get at least 4 lbs. ++REP


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 26, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> probably due to strain. this is a indica strain that stays short and squat and branches alot. what type of strain are you growing?


I was thining your was an indica. Mine is Dutch Passion White Widow. 60% sativa. She's a grower for sure.

My buddy has a G13 WW that is 60% indica and his are a few inches shorter than mine.

Has to be the strain.

Looks great dude.

I want to put three strains in my tray. My cloner buddy has DJ Short Grape Kush, my White Widow, then I might do some Green Crack. They are all hybrids so I'm thinking I'll be ok on plant height.

I was already thinking about 2 4x4's for my next set up.

I would love to do one strain like you are but I can't move that much weight of just one strain.


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 26, 2009)

I told a fellow hydro grower about this set up you have. He calls it "Chandeliering."


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 26, 2009)

DubsFan said:


> I was thining your was an indica. Mine is Dutch Passion White Widow. 60% sativa. She's a grower for sure.
> 
> My buddy has a G13 WW that is 60% indica and his are a few inches shorter than mine.
> 
> ...


clubs will take that much weight of one strain. especially if its top quality. they can move that in a few days. maybe less.


DubsFan said:


> I told a fellow hydro grower about this set up you have. He calls it "Chandeliering."


chandeliering???


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 26, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> clubs will take that much weight of one strain. especially if its top quality. they can move that in a few days. maybe less.
> 
> 
> chandeliering???


 
Like a chandelier. A center piece so to speak.

I agree the dispensaries would easily buy up 4lbs of one strain. My in with dispensaries is at the start up level. They all want many strains at the very start. After a 100k of tenant improvements they can't spring for 1-2p's of 30 strains. They want a qp or a half of each strain. As they grow so will I.

I'm a commercial real estate broker. I've helped more than one dispensary lease space. It's an easy in. I must be patient though.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 27, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> hey bob i havent changed my res since my last change. which i think was when i switched to flower. im trying to go the whole grow without changing it. they seem to be doing ok. it went up to 2.6 a couple of days ago. but i filled up with ph'd water and brought it back down to 2.1. they seem to be doing ok. if i see any sign of stress or nute deficiency i will change it.


Firstly, Merry Christmas, kiddo.

Secondly, that's kinda funny - also noticed that my PPMs have been rising pretty good, but also haven't seen any deficiencies as of yet - like you, not changing it until I see a problem.

I haven't changed mine since ~November 7th, and don't plan on having to until I harvest and start my next crop.

BTW, plants are looking great


----------



## davidgrimm (Dec 27, 2009)

Subscribed. Very nice setup. You are definitely someone that I can learn from (currently have a 10K HPS setup).

Not to hijack this thread but one poster's comments about dispensaries only wanting 1/4-1/2 is kind of true.. and kind of not. But, in the SF Bay area there are at least a half a dozen ones that only buy over 1 lb blocks per strain. But most are full up now until sometime after the new year. After a year or so of going to them, one can get a decent size list of collectives to belong to and to take your extra medicine to.

Again, GREAT grow. Grats.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 27, 2009)

davidgrimm said:


> Subscribed. Very nice setup. You are definitely someone that I can learn from (currently have a 10K HPS setup).
> 
> Not to hijack this thread but one poster's comments about dispensaries only wanting 1/4-1/2 is kind of true.. and kind of not. But, in the SF Bay area there are at least a half a dozen ones that only buy over 1 lb blocks per strain. But most are full up now until sometime after the new year. After a year or so of going to them, one can get a decent size list of collectives to belong to and to take your extra medicine to.
> 
> Again, GREAT grow. Grats.


thanks. great to have you aboard. hopefully alot of people can learn something from my threads. and i know of a couple clubs in the bay that only take a lb or more. the ones in frisco will take qp's.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 27, 2009)

I cant help but be curious since im from a state that doesnt openly allow MM patients, you guys talk of selling weight to clubs or "dispensaries". I would imagine even being a patient that you cant freely walk around with lb's of weed. what is the regulation's set on in this aspect on patients or caregivers?


----------



## DubsFan (Dec 27, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> I cant help but be curious since im from a state that doesnt openly allow MM patients, you guys talk of selling weight to clubs or "dispensaries". I would imagine even being a patient that you cant freely walk around with lb's of weed. what is the regulation's set on in this aspect on patients or caregivers?


Yes you can walk in with Lbs of weed. Most clubs get up to ten or more vendors a day soliciting them.


----------



## Barron (Dec 27, 2009)

baggednismo said:


> what is the regulation's set on in this aspect on patients or caregivers?


This might help answer you question http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/viewresource.asp?resourceID=000881


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 28, 2009)

i changed my res today. my EC kept jumping up way too high. when i checked it today it was upto 2.6. i was doing some research and i read that its good to change your res every 2 to 3 weeks because even though your ec might be ok the ladies might use more of one nutrient than the other and it will cause problems later on. there is no way for you to know exactly how much of any one thing there is in your nutrient soup so its just good to change it. dont know how true that is. but thats what i read. my leaves were also starting to yellow alot. and my last grow the leaves were dark green the whole way through. i dont know if its because i havent changed the res or what. my ec is now at 1.8 and PH is 5.5.


----------



## don2009 (Dec 28, 2009)

whats EC? I may don't know the slang or code


----------



## AhighPIPER (Dec 28, 2009)

don2009 said:


> whats EC? I may don't know the slang or code


Electrical Conductivity (EC) is expressed in siemens per centimeter (s/cm) or milliseimens per centimeter(ms/cm). It can be determined with an inexpensive hand held meter. Nutrient ions have an electrical charge, a whole number, usually a positive or negative 1, 2, or 3. EC is a measurement of all those charges in the solution that conduct electricity. The greater the quantity of nutrient ions in a solution, the more electricity that will be conducted by that solution. A material has a conductance of one siemens if one ampere of electric current can pass through it per volt of electric potential. It is the reciprocal of the ohm, the standard unit of electrical resistance. A siemens is also called a mho (ohm backwards).


----------



## don2009 (Dec 28, 2009)

AhighPIPER said:


> Electrical Conductivity (EC) is expressed in siemens per centimeter (s/cm) or milliseimens per centimeter(ms/cm). It can be determined with an inexpensive hand held meter. Nutrient ions have an electrical charge, a whole number, usually a positive or negative 1, 2, or 3. EC is a measurement of all those charges in the solution that conduct electricity. The greater the quantity of nutrient ions in a solution, the more electricity that will be conducted by that solution. A material has a conductance of one siemens if one ampere of electric current can pass through it per volt of electric potential. It is the reciprocal of the ohm, the standard unit of electrical resistance. A siemens is also called a mho (ohm backwards).


Thanks +rep
So too much nutri will cause lots of electical charge(ohm) I see cool. Thanks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

independent cells have their own EC value as well  not just the nutes , your media, and your water for example


----------



## don2009 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok I was thinking hydro style with the nutes. Water also may carry EC, And other independent cell? Whats the cure for that?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 29, 2009)

rbahadosingh said:


> i changed my res today. my EC kept jumping up way too high. when i checked it today it was upto 2.6. i was doing some research and i read that its good to change your res every 2 to 3 weeks because even though your ec might be ok the ladies might use more of one nutrient than the other and it will cause problems later on. there is no way for you to know exactly how much of any one thing there is in your nutrient soup so its just good to change it. dont know how true that is. but thats what i read. my leaves were also starting to yellow alot. and my last grow the leaves were dark green the whole way through. i dont know if its because i havent changed the res or what. my ec is now at 1.8 and PH is 5.5.


Yeah, my EC keeps on trying to jump on me as well, but my plants are drinking mucho water right now - pH is still staying locked in at 5.8, although it's started to drift up .1 every couple of days.

Aware that plants use nutes in differing amounts, but truthfully, my plants are showing no ill effects at all - the ones on the perimeter are a fairly lush green still - the only plants having issues at all are the shorter ones which are ~8" from the light of my 1000W, so they're getting light-bleached pretty good (nothing I can really do about that, unfortunately).

As far as the nutes go, though, they seem to be fine - packing on weight (and stink).


----------



## Sealion (Dec 31, 2009)

What type of medium is your rockwool sitting on? Hydroton?


----------



## Barron (Dec 31, 2009)

Sealion said:


> What type of medium is your rockwool sitting on? Hydroton?


I'm pretty sure he has them on a coco mat.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Dec 31, 2009)

Sealion said:


> What type of medium is your rockwool sitting on? Hydroton?


yeah barron is right. i have them on a coco mat.


----------



## Sealion (Jan 1, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> yeah barron is right. i have them on a coco mat.


 You're having great results with it. I do believe I'll be trying that out. Definately much neater that hydroton. Thanks for the info and keep up the great work


----------



## iloveit (Jan 1, 2010)

AhighPIPER said:


> Electrical Conductivity (EC) is expressed in siemens per centimeter (s/cm) or milliseimens per centimeter(ms/cm). It can be determined with an inexpensive hand held meter. Nutrient ions have an electrical charge, a whole number, usually a positive or negative 1, 2, or 3. EC is a measurement of all those charges in the solution that conduct electricity. The greater the quantity of nutrient ions in a solution, the more electricity that will be conducted by that solution. A material has a conductance of one siemens if one ampere of electric current can pass through it per volt of electric potential. It is the reciprocal of the ohm, the standard unit of electrical resistance. A siemens is also called a mho (ohm backwards).


Quick question: Whos the mason in your avatar?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 1, 2010)

Sealion said:


> You're having great results with it. I do believe I'll be trying that out. Definately much neater that hydroton. Thanks for the info and keep up the great work


yeah i have been having great results with. much neater and easier than hydroton. nothing to wash or clean. just throw it away when done.


----------



## AhighPIPER (Jan 1, 2010)

iloveit said:


> Quick question: Whos the mason in your avatar?


Ill give you a hint... He wrote a book called morals and dogma in 1871. An illuminating read for sure.


----------



## iloveit (Jan 2, 2010)

AhighPIPER said:


> Ill give you a hint... He wrote a book called morals and dogma in 1871. An illuminating read for sure.


Ah ha! Albert Pike. Id like to recommend an Internet documentary called "The Arrivlas" its one of the best docs Ive ever seen.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice grow, I wish I could run something of this scale . Did you have a hard time dealing with the Ph rising in your rockwool cubes? I conditioned, pre-soaked ect and still found the ph to be climbing to nearly 7.5 every week or so. This was using a base solution with a ph of 5.5-6. The other thing I was not pleased about was the ppm of each block was different (sometimes significantly). Do you experience of these problems? Good luck on the rest of the grow, looks like it will be amazing at harvest.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 2, 2010)

If it hasn't been recommended already I would say lower the lights as close to the plants as possible. I noticed with every inch it increases the yield near 5% or so. I lowered 1 light in my flower room to 7 inches and the other to 1 foot 6inches and it 1 plant gave me about 30 grams and the other gave me like 72 grams. Makes a lot of difference. If you can't get them any closer drop in a couple smaller lights near the plants to toss a little more light on the bud sights. Just trying to help so please don't take it as I'm trying to tell you how to do your thing. Looking good man keep up the good work and I feel you should yield a very nice yield


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 2, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> If it hasn't been recommended already I would say lower the lights as close to the plants as possible. I noticed with every inch it increases the yield near 5% or so. I lowered 1 light in my flower room to 7 inches and the other to 1 foot 6inches and it 1 plant gave me about 30 grams and the other gave me like 72 grams. Makes a lot of difference. If you can't get them any closer drop in a couple smaller lights near the plants to toss a little more light on the bud sights. Just trying to help so please don't take it as I'm trying to tell you how to do your thing. Looking good man keep up the good work and I feel you should yield a very nice yield


 


With 1000's your height from the canopy isn't such a big deal. He could be 3ft and still be fine.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 2, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> With 1000's your height from the canopy isn't such a big deal. He could be 3ft and still be fine.


Oh my mistake I thought I counted 3 600w hps. I apologize for the mistake. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 2, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Oh my mistake I thought I counted 3 600w hps. I apologize for the mistake. Thanks for catching it.


My buddy just picked up the XXXL hoods. They are really nice.


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 2, 2010)

not a hydro man myself so i wont b able to give much advice but i pulled 3.5 lbs off of 45 plants under 1500 watts.. so im thinkin you should hit over 5 for sure.. im a grab a seat in the back if one is left and watch good luck bro


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 2, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> not a hydro man myself so i wont b able to give much advice but i pulled 3.5 lbs off of 45 plants under 1500 watts.. so im thinkin you should hit over 5 for sure.. im a grab a seat in the back if one is left and watch good luck bro


That sounds Sexy, did u grow journal it?
Would it be asking too much for a link to said thread?


----------



## dgk4life (Jan 2, 2010)

first one in my sig brother


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 2, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> first one in my sig brother


Thanks very much, and we take you now back to the original thread.. (Sorry 4 the Hi-jack).


----------



## Boulderheads (Jan 2, 2010)

Wonderful documentation.. and amazing setup all around..Very Clean! I am really glad I found this thread. Thanks for the great show so far- peace


----------



## don2009 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm really excited bout this one I check this one everyday lol


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice grow, I wish I could run something of this scale . Did you have a hard time dealing with the Ph rising in your rockwool cubes? I conditioned, pre-soaked ect and still found the ph to be climbing to nearly 7.5 every week or so. This was using a base solution with a ph of 5.5-6. The other thing I was not pleased about was the ppm of each block was different (sometimes significantly). Do you experience of these problems? Good luck on the rest of the grow, looks like it will be amazing at harvest.


thanks. this grow isnt that big. wait til the next one. i dont seem to having many PH problems. i havent checked the ph in my cubes but im sure if they were bad my plans would tell me.



DubsFan said:


> My buddy just picked up the XXXL hoods. They are really nice.


they sure are. they spread the light out great.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 3, 2010)

dgk4life said:


> not a hydro man myself so i wont b able to give much advice but i pulled 3.5 lbs off of 45 plants under 1500 watts.. so im thinkin you should hit over 5 for sure.. im a grab a seat in the back if one is left and watch good luck bro


 i doubt 5. the way things are looking i think ill get about 1/2oz per lady. i hope i get more though...



Boulderheads said:


> Wonderful documentation.. and amazing setup all around..Very Clean! I am really glad I found this thread. Thanks for the great show so far- peace


thanks. great to have you aboard.



don2009 said:


> Yeah I'm really excited bout this one I check this one everyday lol


lol. im glad you like it. ill be posting some pics tonight.


----------



## erakattack (Jan 3, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. this grow isnt that big. wait til the next one. i dont seem to having many PH problems. i havent checked the ph in my cubes but im sure if they were bad my plans would tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> they sure are. they spread the light out great.


Hey man nice plants , your giving me idea's  . How the odor control when its all closed up any smell at all ?


----------



## don2009 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wheres the picture MAN! How tall are they now and any problems? Hope not


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 3, 2010)

erakattack said:


> Hey man nice plants , your giving me idea's  . How the odor control when its all closed up any smell at all ?


very little. but soon as you open it up man o man does it smell nice....



don2009 said:


> Wheres the picture MAN! How tall are they now and any problems? Hope not


pics are below. they are all over a foot. now they are just getting fat. they arent going to get any taller. just fatten up real nice.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great hey how many inches it was when you started to flower or how many weeks you veg for? You said there over a foot now I thought it would be round 2 feet now at least. They look awesome man keep up the good work.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 4, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Looks great hey how many inches it was when you started to flower or how many weeks you veg for? You said there over a foot now I thought it would be round 2 feet now at least. They look awesome man keep up the good work.


when i started they were about 8". i vegged for 3 weeks. and this strain isnt a tall strain. its a very short strain the branches alot. that being said its not great for SOG but it CAN work as you see.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok I see, its going to come out fabulous man much props cant wait for the chop day


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! Lookin great Rbaha! I can't wait to see the harvest picks!!!


----------



## bodyshop54 (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice work i cant wait untill my mothers let me fill my table like that.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 4, 2010)

now thats a nice looking garden....


----------



## kovo (Jan 4, 2010)

lookin real sweet lookin forward to knowing the dry weight not too long now ay


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 5, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> very little. but soon as you open it up man o man does it smell nice....
> 
> 
> 
> pics are below. they are all over a foot. now they are just getting fat. they arent going to get any taller. just fatten up real nice.


Happy new year, buddy.

Grow is look really nice ("shocker"), but I do have a question - since you're on a coco slab (if memory serves), you haven't been able to move the plants at all since they've put down roots, correct?

Asking because looking at that pic, it sure looks like the leaf yellowing is concentrated where the the light is hitting them the hardest - that being said, a couple of questions:

1) Do you agree that it's light-bleaching, or do you have another culprit in mind?

2) How far are your hoods from your canopy?

3) At what point in the grow do you lose the ability to rotate/move the plants, and do you think you're gonna stay with the coco mat concept or switch to something that allows for a little more moving?


----------



## BIGKILLA (Jan 5, 2010)

rbahadosingh WHAT DO YOU RECOMMENED FOR NUTREINTS AND ADDITIVES FOR ME TO GO FULLY THROUGH MY SOG GROW


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 5, 2010)

BIGKILLA said:


> rbahadosingh WHAT DO YOU RECOMMENED FOR NUTREINTS AND ADDITIVES FOR ME TO GO FULLY THROUGH MY SOG GROW


LOOK AT POST #20.

And stop yelling, please.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 5, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Happy new year, buddy.
> 
> Grow is look really nice ("shocker"), but I do have a question - since you're on a coco slab (if memory serves), you haven't been able to move the plants at all since they've put down roots, correct?
> 
> ...


happy new year to you as well. and yes i am on a coco mat so i havent moved them since the beginning. and yes they are yellowing right under the light. the ones that are one the sides arent yellowing it all on both sides. i do think that its light bleaching. i havent been keeping up with moving the light higher as well as i should be. i think they are about 12" from the ladies right now. i like to keep them 15-18" above them. i dont move my plants at all through the entire grow. they stay in the same spot from day 1. i dont think im going to switch to any other method. this method has been working for me. i do plan a changing to a higher yielding strain.



BIGKILLA said:


> rbahadosingh WHAT DO YOU RECOMMENED FOR NUTREINTS AND ADDITIVES FOR ME TO GO FULLY THROUGH MY SOG GROW


i like the lucas formula. w/ big bud after week 2. its been working great for me. however on my next grow im going to do one side with the lucas formula and im going to run fox farms on the other side to see the difference.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 5, 2010)

raba Hey does the roots grow in the coco mats?


----------



## don2009 (Jan 5, 2010)

raba does the roots grow on the coco mat? What do you use them for?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 5, 2010)

don2009 said:


> raba Hey does the roots grow in the coco mats?


the roots grow down through the coco mat and spread all throughout the bottom of the tray. the coco mats act like a blanket above the roots. if there was no coco mat the roots would just stop growing when they reach the bottom of the cubes. the coco mat allows the roots to keep on growing. bigger root systems means bigger happier plants that yield more.


----------



## wowzerz (Jan 5, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> the roots grow down through the coco mat and spread all throughout the bottom of the tray. the coco mats act like a blanket above the roots. if there was no coco mat the roots would just stop growing when they reach the bottom of the cubes. the coco mat allows the roots to keep on growing. bigger root systems means bigger happier plants that yield more.


Which mat are you using? the thin one or the thick (I think 1") stuff?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 5, 2010)

wowzerz said:


> Which mat are you using? the thin one or the thick (I think 1") stuff?


1" thick.....


----------



## ChicoGranjero (Jan 6, 2010)

subbed... nice very nice... 100 plants in a 8x4? cant wait to see a yield on this


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

ChicoGranjero said:


> subbed... nice very nice... 100 plants in a 8x4? cant wait to see a yield on this


great to have you aboard. i hope it yields how i want it to. hopefully i get somewhere between 3 and 4 lbs.


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 6, 2010)

Man props to you, your setup, and your gorgeous ladies. Looks like you got a real good idea of what your doing. Is a hydro system like yours high maintenance or difficult for a beginner such as myself? Ive always thought that kind of system is really bad ass. Good luck on your future grows but it doesn't look like you'll need it haha.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 6, 2010)

So, I may have missed it and do apologize, but how big is the grow area total?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 6, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> So, I may have missed it and do apologize, but how big is the grow area total?


It's two 4x4 tables in a ~4.5x9.5 tent.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> It's two 4x4 tables in a ~4.5x9.5 tent.


That's a big tent.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

KindGrower said:


> Man props to you, your setup, and your gorgeous ladies. Looks like you got a real good idea of what your doing. Is a hydro system like yours high maintenance or difficult for a beginner such as myself? Ive always thought that kind of system is really bad ass. Good luck on your future grows but it doesn't look like you'll need it haha.


thanks. i think this type of system is easy and good for beginners. there isnt much to maintain other than the reservoir. i thought it would be difficult but its definately not.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 6, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. i think this type of system is easy and good for beginners. there isnt much to maintain other than the reservoir. i thought it would be difficult but its definately not.


Any DIY advice on this or can you do a DIY with this particular system?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Any DIY advice on this or can you do a DIY with this particular system?


not really. you probably could but i would rather just get the stuff from the hydro store. but thats just me. i like to do stuff easily.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 6, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> not really. you probably could but i would rather just get the stuff from the hydro store. but thats just me. i like to do stuff easily.


The most inexpensive is the way I do things lol. Thanks


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 6, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> not really. you probably could but i would rather just get the stuff from the hydro store. but thats just me. i like to do stuff easily.


word ^^

if you want a DIY just google ebb & flow how to, I know there are youtube videos. the biggest problem with that is, where would you find a plastic like 4'x4'x12" table besides a hydro store? if you can be creative with the table you can use anything just about.

for 1 table all you need is:
flood table
reservoir
pump
flood/drain fittings
grounded timer
black tubing *cheap & easy to work with*
plastic pots/net cups/rockwool & w/e your prefered medium
of course you need a ph/ppm meter

when you buy the stuff from a hydro store it was ment to hold water with out leaks and can support the weight of the water + the plants, this goes for both res and table. they are fairly expensive though, you pay the price for something that will just work with out modification.

GL if you decide to go that route in the future

the PK looks super yummy rbahadosingh


----------



## don2009 (Jan 6, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> the roots grow down through the coco mat and spread all throughout the bottom of the tray. the coco mats act like a blanket above the roots. if there was no coco mat the roots would just stop growing when they reach the bottom of the cubes. the coco mat allows the roots to keep on growing. bigger root systems means bigger happier plants that yield more.


I see hey can you get a bigger rockwool each time the roots start pop out?


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 6, 2010)

I would like to see a pic of that root system you got going on there, im kinda following but a picture would help on the description


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 6, 2010)

still here brotha silently following


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

don2009 said:


> I see hey can you get a bigger rockwool each time the roots start pop out?


doesnt really work like that. i dont think you can transplant a 4" rockwool block into anything but slabs or cocomat or hydroton.



baggednismo said:


> I would like to see a pic of that root system you got going on there, im kinda following but a picture would help on the description


cant take a picture now but when the grow is over ill snap a picture when im cleaning up. last grow i had a good 15 to 20lbs of roots under the mat.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> still here brotha silently following


lol... silently following me as im silently following you............


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 6, 2010)

good stuff im following also..


----------



## magowner (Jan 6, 2010)

i really like the neatness of your plants and how you get them to stay the same height. I thought about doing this same setup but i wasnt sure how often to flood and any issues with algea?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 6, 2010)

magowner said:


> i really like the neatness of your plants and how you get them to stay the same height. I thought about doing this same setup but i wasnt sure how often to flood and any issues with algea?


flooding varies. no problems with algae....


----------



## magowner (Jan 7, 2010)

What do u have your trays sitting on? And how often are u flooding now ?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 7, 2010)

magowner said:


> What do u have your trays sitting on? And how often are u flooding now ?


trays are sitting on GH snap stand. i flood 4 times a day now. once when the light comes on and every 3 hours after that.


----------



## zigzag24 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great set up man! love the coco mat idea.

How deep from the bottom of the tray do you flood? 

I found it hard to avoid overwatering issues with rockwool, especially with clones.


----------



## erakattack (Jan 7, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> flooding varies. no problems with algae....


Do you flood when lights out ? How long are your floods 15 or 30 min.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 7, 2010)

erakattack said:


> Do you flood when lights out ? How long are your floods 15 or 30 min.


Not to answer for him but I have a similar grow. Less plants but same medium and power. 

Generally speaking you are never going to flood or water any medium during your dark period.

Rockwool is historically flooded every 2 hours for 10 min or every 3 hours for 15 min. My plants didn't like either so I went with one less watering per day and divided the time between waterings almost evenly. My last watering is 1 hour before lights out.


----------



## tea tree (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, I am boggled you can get that many floods into rockwool. The 4x4 blocks i am using in three weeks of veg can only take it once a day. I am training them slowly to grow into hydroton blocks and are almost at the once every two hours of hydroton. If I do more than one a day in rockwool, even in flower I get slower growth. BORING! I love the rockwool tho, I have good luck. I follow Grodans advice, when they need it. The grodan website is handy and well put together for info. 

Great grow. In my dreams I am in yer footstpes, i wanted a 64 plant sog so bad but have elected for four trees, staying legal. Here is to vicariously dude. Damn I just trimmed a sogged bud and it was so easy. Two seconds. Lucky.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 7, 2010)

tea tree said:


> wow, I am boggled you can get that many floods into rockwool. The 4x4 blocks i am using in three weeks of veg can only take it once a day. I am training them slowly to grow into hydroton blocks and are almost at the once every two hours of hydroton. If I do more than one a day in rockwool, even in flower I get slower growth. BORING! I love the rockwool tho, I have good luck. I follow Grodans advice, when they need it. The grodan website is handy and well put together for info.
> 
> Great grow. In my dreams I am in yer footstpes, i wanted a 64 plant sog so bad but have elected for four trees, staying legal. Here is to vicariously dude. Damn I just trimmed a sogged bud and it was so easy. Two seconds. Lucky.


That's only because you are in those small blocks. You can do less while they're vegging. You should have roots out the bottom in two weeks. Then you stack them on slabs or coco mats.

Mine coulndn't handle that much water either.

My theory is water soil as little as possible and water RW as much as possible. Technically I can get away with watering RW every other day.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 7, 2010)

zigzag24 said:


> Great set up man! love the coco mat idea.
> 
> How deep from the bottom of the tray do you flood?
> 
> I found it hard to avoid overwatering issues with rockwool, especially with clones.


i flood the about 2" from the top of the cubes. not exactly how high that is from the bottom. rockwool has great drainage. so when ontop of the coco mat it drains excellently. so its hard to overwater. when sitting flat on a tray obviously it wont drain as well as on top of a coco mat. i havent had any overwatering issues. i tried rockwool with clones before but it was tricky to get the rockwool perfect so now i just use root riot cubes. they come pre moistened and have the perfect air to water ratio. they are by far the best media to clone with.



erakattack said:


> Do you flood when lights out ? How long are your floods 15 or 30 min.


no i do not flood when lights out. my first flood is 15min. the next 3 floods are 10min.


----------



## nutfoot (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey sick setup, I love how uniform your plants look in the tables. I just scanned through quickly, but have you harvested yet? weight? Also how long did vegetate them for?

I have a very similar 2000 watt, 44 plant, 4x8 table, SOG. You can check it here if you want. We were rushed to get plants growin in the table so we didnt get as many clones from our mothers as we hoped, but next cycle we want to do a LOT more, After seeing SeeMoreBuds have 300 plants in a 4x6 space under 2400watts for 5.5 pounds is my inspiration heh.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/275022-2000-watt-ebb-flow-himalayan.html


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 8, 2010)

nutfoot said:


> Hey sick setup, I love how uniform your plants look in the tables. I just scanned through quickly, but have you harvested yet? weight? Also how long did vegetate them for?
> 
> I have a very similar 2000 watt, 44 plant, 4x8 table, SOG. You can check it here if you want. We were rushed to get plants growin in the table so we didnt get as many clones from our mothers as we hoped, but next cycle we want to do a LOT more, After seeing SeeMoreBuds have 300 plants in a 4x6 space under 2400watts for 5.5 pounds is my inspiration heh.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/275022-2000-watt-ebb-flow-himalayan.html


If the word I hear is to be correct, SeeMoreBuds is Garden Known on RollItUp, but this is just what I have read.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 8, 2010)

nutfoot said:


> Hey sick setup, I love how uniform your plants look in the tables. I just scanned through quickly, but have you harvested yet? weight? Also how long did vegetate them for?
> 
> I have a very similar 2000 watt, 44 plant, 4x8 table, SOG. You can check it here if you want. We were rushed to get plants growin in the table so we didnt get as many clones from our mothers as we hoped, but next cycle we want to do a LOT more, After seeing SeeMoreBuds have 300 plants in a 4x6 space under 2400watts for 5.5 pounds is my inspiration heh.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/275022-2000-watt-ebb-flow-himalayan.html


thanks. i havent harvested yet. i vegged for 18 days. harvest is come up pretty soon. i i will harvest at 56-60 days. somewhere in that window. today is day 39 of flower.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 8, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. i havent harvested yet. i vegged for 18 days. harvest is come up pretty soon. i i will harvest at 56-60 days. somewhere in that window. today is day 39 of flower.


Sounds far out haha no I'm just kidding. I love the look of the plants. Looking good man keep up the good work


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 9, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Sounds far out haha no I'm just kidding. I love the look of the plants. Looking good man keep up the good work


My grow will be a great examply of what a standard grow produces versus a SOG like this one. I should have 12 plants but only have 10 and this is my first hydro grow...but I don't think I'm gonna hit 2p's.

No question my next grow is SOG with a high plant count. 

My buddies always hit 3 to 3.5p's with 12 plants and it's great herb. But the main cola produces the highest quality nugs IMO. While they hit a good weight a lot of the nugs are just ok...their colas are NICE but it would be great to have 4 or 5p's of cola's.

We're on the same time table too dude. I flipped mine on Nov 24th. Thought it would be a 10week strain but in the last few days they went nuts on me and look like a 60 dayer...

Good luck.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just made an aeroponic setup with a 32gallon tote from walmart and got a 20-60 gallon dual output air pump and will be filling the bottom with some air tubes that will be covered in holes and then put some fish tank rocks on top of the hoses to hold them down and drilled 20 holes in the lid. I plan on putting 20 clippings in and running 18/6 with 24/7 air and fill the water up to the bottom of the pots which I crafted out of some plastic cups and a soidering iron and it all looks great. My plan is to place 10 of those into a cellar and place 4 1000w hps as well as hanging 4 600w hps and a couple air conditioners that are also dehumidifiers. I want to hook up a nice CO2 set up and keep my room at the right 1500ppm. Take and hook up 2 1200cfm inline fans hooked to some 6-8" ducting hooked to the hoods of the lights and exhaust into my house so I only get heat and no worries about the smell. A basic no in no out room should work great for my grow. I was thinking though with that kind of set up how hard would it be to keep up on the res maintenance?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 9, 2010)

i have ruled out light bleaching for the reason the plants right under the light are yellowing like that... im not sure what is causing it. im trying to figure it out right now.... i think its some kind of deficiency... not sure exactly. doing some research trying to figure it out....... any opinnions on what it could be?


----------



## bran1981 (Jan 10, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> when i first put them in the rockwool i flooded every 5 days or so. right now im flooding once a day when the lights come on. after another week ill be flooding twice a day and when they are in full flower and get bigger ill flood 3 to 4 times a day. i use 8ml/gal of flora micro and 16ml/gal of flora bloom the whole way through. the ec is 1.6 - 1.8. after week 3 ill add big bud. that will take the ec to 2.0 - 2.2. i use a bluelab truncheon to measure my nutrient strength. ppm can be converted using the 500 or 700 scale. i dont know what scale your using...
> 
> I have a ? I have been reading everything your doing here and do you ever use flora grow in the cycle or no? I'm guessing the bloom has enough N in it to not have any issues? By the way very nice grow you have going.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 10, 2010)

bran1981 said:


> rbahadosingh said:
> 
> 
> > when i first put them in the rockwool i flooded every 5 days or so. right now im flooding once a day when the lights come on. after another week ill be flooding twice a day and when they are in full flower and get bigger ill flood 3 to 4 times a day. i use 8ml/gal of flora micro and 16ml/gal of flora bloom the whole way through. the ec is 1.6 - 1.8. after week 3 ill add big bud. that will take the ec to 2.0 - 2.2. i use a bluelab truncheon to measure my nutrient strength. ppm can be converted using the 500 or 700 scale. i dont know what scale your using...
> ...


----------



## srryan2 (Jan 10, 2010)

what do yall thank about having 32 plants in a 2 foot wide by 7 foot long space with 2 600's using areo tubs? i could have 2 of these setups in my flower room. so that would give me 64 plants altogether. btw i will be taking large clones 8-10" tall.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 10, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i have ruled out light bleaching for the reason the plants right under the light are yellowing like that... im not sure what is causing it. im trying to figure it out right now.... i think its some kind of deficiency... not sure exactly. doing some research trying to figure it out....... any opinnions on what it could be?


More pics would be good, but common sense tells me it's light bleaching - the only difference among the plants that are yellow vs. the ones that are green is their position relative to the lights, no? 

A nute issue would be clear in all plants, so unless there's something else that the yellowing plants all have in common that the "green" plants don't, the most likely issue is light bleaching.

As an aside, to all of the people trying to hijack the thread with questions not relative to Rbaha's grow - please just start your own threads.

It's rude and disrespectful to hijack someone else's thread.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> More pics would be good, but common sense tells me it's light bleaching - the only difference among the plants that are yellow vs. the ones that are green is their position relative to the lights, no?
> 
> A nute issue would be clear in all plants, so unless there's something else that the yellowing plants all have in common that the "green" plants don't, the most likely issue is light bleaching.
> 
> ...


yeah bob i thought that too but its not the uppermost leaves that are yellowing. there are leaves above those that are green as ever. its only the fan leaves. and some of them are even getting brown edges now. and to my understanding light bleaching would effect everything on the upper part of the plant buds and the leaves. i dont know maybe im wrong. when i looked in my grow bible it said it could be a potash deficiency maybe???


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 10, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> yeah bob i thought that too but its not the uppermost leaves that are yellowing. there are leaves above those that are green as ever. its only the fan leaves. and some of them are even getting brown edges now. and to my understanding light bleaching would effect everything on the upper part of the plant buds and the leaves. i dont know maybe im wrong. when i looked in my grow bible it said it could be a potash deficiency maybe???


After stripping your water with RO, Generally speaking after feeding NPK the only major supplement you would need is some cal mag. I use a 50% dose. This late into flower you may need more than what your nutes have to offer.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 10, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> yeah bob i thought that too but its not the uppermost leaves that are yellowing. there are leaves above those that are green as ever. its only the fan leaves. and some of them are even getting brown edges now. and to my understanding light bleaching would effect everything on the upper part of the plant buds and the leaves. i dont know maybe im wrong. when i looked in my grow bible it said it could be a potash deficiency maybe???


My explanation to that would be that the light bleaching occurred earlier before the plants could handle it, and since you've now moved the light(s) up, the layer that was effected has since been covered by newer growth.

Honestly, based on the facts available to us, it's really the only thing that makes sense - a nute issue would effect all the plants.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

baggednismo said:


> word ^^
> 
> if you want a DIY just google ebb & flow how to, I know there are youtube videos. the biggest problem with that is, where would you find a plastic like 4'x4'x12" table besides a hydro store? if you can be creative with the table you can use anything just about.
> 
> ...


There are 300 gallon square containers used for shipping liquids, that come out to be 4x4, and however deep you want! They even give them away free if you know where to look! OregonMeds built some using this method......


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 13, 2010)

chop day is coming up soon. ill take some pictures today so you all can see how they are coming along. They are swelling up quite nicely and are frosty as ever....


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 13, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> chop day is coming up soon. ill take some pictures today so you all can see how they are coming along. They are swelling up quite nicely and are frosty as ever....


What day are you cutting?

I'm doing January 31st............but I guess you're a week quicker then me, right? Or two weeks?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 13, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> What day are you cutting?
> 
> I'm doing January 31st............but I guess you're a week quicker then me, right? Or two weeks?


not entirely sure yet. but looking like next week sometime. maybe around day 52 or 53.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 13, 2010)

Regarding Co2. What is the word on backing off on the Co2 as you near harvest?


----------



## kovo (Jan 13, 2010)

pics please


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 13, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Regarding Co2. What is the word on backing off on the Co2 as you near harvest?


not sure what the word is. but i dont. i give them co2 all the way until harvest day. but thats just me.



kovo said:


> pics please


pics coming tonight in a few hours....


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 13, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> not sure what the word is. but i dont. i give them co2 all the way until harvest day. but thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> pics coming tonight in a few hours....


some say high Co2 is detrimental in late flower before harvest. Could be hype...I'm curious cause I'm just a few weeks out.


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 14, 2010)

so i take it you only flood about 2 1/2"? also when you put your clone into the rockwool you slowly bump up the nutrients right? if so what do you start out at? 5/10 ratio?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 14, 2010)

I start at 300ppm and work my way up. The plants let you know to make it stronger or weaker by how dark the leaves are. Lime green needs more food, dark green is too high, and that nice rich green fading from light to dark and your golden.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 14, 2010)

smalltymer said:


> so i take it you only flood about 2 1/2"? also when you put your clone into the rockwool you slowly bump up the nutrients right? if so what do you start out at? 5/10 ratio?


yeah thats about right. and no i give them full strength nutrients from right after i transplant them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2010)

you gunna snap some shots before harvest so we can see where they are at?


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 14, 2010)

do you adjust ph any?


----------



## iRepRichKid (Jan 14, 2010)

nice set up bro, i look forward to see
results, question so your vegg period is 
so short due to lack of ceiling height...?
and how long do you intend to flower..?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 14, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> you gunna snap some shots before harvest so we can see where they are at?


yeah i will snap some today. i couldnt find my camera yesterday. but i just ound it. ill take some pictures today for sure.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 14, 2010)

picture from today. i found some mold on 2 of the ladies and cut them down. im pretty sure some of the other ones have it too i just havent founnd them yet. i will be cutting earlier because of this. not sure exactly when. but soon, very soon.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Rbaha, question for ya - how well do you think those 1Ks in 8" Magnums would cover a 6x6 footprint?

Any idea?


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 14, 2010)

do you adjust ph any?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Hey Rbaha, question for ya - how well do you think those 1Ks in 8" Magnums would cover a 6x6 footprint?
> 
> Any idea?


i think they are absolutely perfect for a 4x4. the biggest area i would use them for is 5x5. but for 6x6 i think the plants on the edges would definately suffer yield wise and would end up being tiny...


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like a delicious harvest! Did you run full stregnth nutes all the way to the end? Or did you taper down in the last couple weeks. Are you a flush believer? Enjoy your fruit


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Jan 15, 2010)

how do you think that 4x4 would do with a 600? do you think those hoods are the best?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 15, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Looks like a delicious harvest! Did you run full stregnth nutes all the way to the end? Or did you taper down in the last couple weeks. Are you a flush believer? Enjoy your fruit


yes i ran full strength nutes all the way through. and no i dont flush. 



Mr. P. Kush said:


> how do you think that 4x4 would do with a 600? do you think those hoods are the best?


i think these hoods are the best. and they would work good with 600's. your yield would just be a little less.


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Jan 15, 2010)

ok i actually saw ur methoud at my local hydro shop as a demo basically exactly the same. i just picked up a pk and blue cheese clone im currently growing into moms so i should be set to go in a few weeks.


----------



## smalltymer (Jan 15, 2010)

yo rbaha do you ajust your ph any? where does it sit? 5.5?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i think they are absolutely perfect for a 4x4. the biggest area i would use them for is 5x5. but for 6x6 i think the plants on the edges would definately suffer yield wise and would end up being tiny...


Lol, that's what I get for being stoned outta my mind when I type a question 

The question should've read:

Do you think that two 1Ks in 8" Magnums would cover a 6x6 area well? Remember, I'm in hydroton, so rotating the plants every day is not an issue.

Pretty sure they'll be more then sufficient (although the square as opposed to rectangular footprint isn't ideal), but since you're using them right now, figured I'd get your $.02.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 15, 2010)

smalltymer said:


> yo rbaha do you ajust your ph any? where does it sit? 5.5?


yes. it fluctuates. but i keep it between 5.5 and 6.0



Bob Smith said:


> Lol, that's what I get for being stoned outta my mind when I type a question
> 
> The question should've read:
> 
> ...


lol. it'll do that to ya sometimes. but it should be able to cover that area adequately. i would have to play around with it and see how i would have the 2 hoods above the area. but i dont see why it wouldnt work well.


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking very very nice bro, sorry to hear about the mould, PITA that is.... I still voted over 4lbs as I think u should still do pretty well. Looking forward to hearing the results.

Do you think 53 per tray is better than 23 per tray you had last run? Or was that just 1 x 1000w over those 64?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lol. it'll do that to ya sometimes. but it should be able to cover that area adequately. i would have to play around with it and see how i would have the 2 hoods above the area. but i dont see why it wouldnt work well.


Yeah, gonna give it some more thought - flip-flopping between two 1Ks or 4 600s.

Leaning towards the 600s as of ten minutes ago, but I'll change my mind another 50 times in the next couple of months before I set it up


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 15, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Yeah, gonna give it some more thought - flip-flopping between two 1Ks or 4 600s.
> 
> Leaning towards the 600s as of ten minutes ago, but I'll change my mind another 50 times in the next couple of months before I set it up


lol. if your going to go with 600's. i would say use 4 magnum 6". that would cover that area real real good...........


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lol. if your going to go with 600's. i would say use 4 magnum 6". that would cover that area real real good...........


And that's what I'm gonna do


----------



## don2009 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey how tall are the ladies?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 15, 2010)

don2009 said:


> hey how tall are the ladies?


from a little over a foot to 20".


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 15, 2010)

> Do you think 53 per tray is better than 23 per tray you had last run? Or was that just 1 x 1000w over those 64?


 maybe u missed it...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 16, 2010)

~Shhh~ said:


> maybe u missed it...


 
53 per tray was good. but ill do 64 next time. last time i had 1 1000 over 64. but of the 64 only 22 or 23 was PK.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 16, 2010)

i found some mold on 4 ladies so far so i chopped them. The mold wasnt so bad. i think i was able to salvage the bud pretty well. the weights of the 4 wet was 48,60,55 and 54 grams.


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Jan 16, 2010)

What was the dry weight of your last grow?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> What was the dry weight of your last grow?


not exactly sure but somewhere around a lb.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey keep in tab on all the wet wight and dry so we know what you end up with. Did you try smoking yet? Let us know the smoke report good luck


----------



## bran1981 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have noticed if you weigh it wet you usually get about 1/4 of it dry, so if you average about 55grams wet for each one you should get at least 3lb. or more.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 16, 2010)

bran1981 said:


> I have noticed if you weigh it wet you usually get about 1/4 of it dry, so if you average about 55grams wet for each one you should get at least 3lb. or more.


yeah that sounds about right


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah those weight indicate roughly 10 - 15g per plant average. My guess on the back of those results is 1250 - 1500g's.

Not sure if you posted it already, if so excuse me... but what is the average height of the plants when harvested?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 17, 2010)

~Shhh~ said:


> Yeah those weight indicate roughly 10 - 15g per plant average. My guess on the back of those results is 1250 - 1500g's.
> 
> Not sure if you posted it already, if so excuse me... but what is the average height of the plants when harvested?


14" to 20"


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 17, 2010)

hey,

what was your feeding times with rockwool..i use 4 by 8s two but use 5 inch pots with rocks..thinking of using rockwool


----------



## don2009 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey rabah are you starting your next grow? You must keep the show on the road. I appreciate you sharing your grow also it def expand my possibilities my goal is to get on your level on a 2 week perpetual so that is a great example of my future reality Thanks bro keep it up


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmm looking good. I hope you get 4lbs! I have a growlab 4x9 w/ 2k. If my results don't match yours (with only 8 plants), I may have to jump ship and try your method. Good job and good luck. I'll be lurking.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 21, 2010)

i started cutting today. so far ive cut down 35 ladies. i got the spinpro so cutting has been quite easy. the total weight from the 35 ladies wet was 2355g.


----------



## Lo'pan (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Rbaha! Lookin good bro! Looks like you got work ahead of you! LOL

Where did you get the Purple Kush from? Did you get some clones or did you start from seed?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

So far ive cut down 59 ladies. total wet weight was 3542g.


----------



## Sticki (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant work mate, A very uniform crop


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 22, 2010)

Depending on what that drys up to 1/4 or 1/5 that is sound like 750g's once stick is removed... Was that wet weight inclusive of leaf as well?

Good times! =]


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

~Shhh~ said:


> Depending on what that drys up to 1/4 or 1/5 that is sound like 750g's once stick is removed... Was that wet weight inclusive of leaf as well?
> 
> Good times! =]


no that was wet weight after buds were processed in spinpro. no leaves or stems. all buds


----------



## botwin (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. If your dry yield is over 3 pounds, I will do an exact copy of your grow


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 22, 2010)

jesus fucking christ, I might have to agree with botwin on this one.  

These are all lolipopped clones too right? How long did you veg them beforehand if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> picture from today. i found some mold on 2 of the ladies and cut them down. im pretty sure some of the other ones have it too i just havent founnd them yet. i will be cutting earlier because of this. not sure exactly when. but soon, very soon.


What neighborhood has your RH been in since you installed the second dehumidifier?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

botwin said:


> Thanks for sharing this. If your dry yield is over 3 pounds, I will do an exact copy of your grow


thanks for tuning in. IMHO 3lbs is ok. i honestly feel like with some more fine tuning i can get over 2lbs per 1000w.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> jesus fucking christ, I might have to agree with botwin on this one.
> 
> These are all lolipopped clones too right? How long did you veg them beforehand if you don't mind me asking?


yes they are all clones. i vegged for 18 days i believe. flowered for 52. total 70 days.



Bob Smith said:


> What neighborhood has your RH been in since you installed the second dehumidifier?


its been varying. but between 45-65. and sometimes shooting upto 70. but since i changed the deadband on the controller and having the dehumidifiers come on a little earlier it has been staying below 59. if i would have done this earlier i doubt i would have had any mold. the mold wasnt too bad however. just on one part of the bud of each plant.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

Weird; even though my dehumidifier is under my table and (almost) doesn't even share the same airspace as my plants, my RH has been in the low to high 40s...........better lucky than good, I guess.

EDIT: when you say "having them come on earlier", do you mean that you don't run them continuously? I have mine going 24/7.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Weird; even though my dehumidifier is under my table and (almost) doesn't even share the same airspace as my plants, my RH has been in the low to high 40s...........better lucky than good, I guess.
> 
> EDIT: when you say "having them come on earlier", do you mean that you don't run them continuously? I have mine going 24/7.


no i dont run them continuosly. only as needed. just to save energy and because i dont want the room to get too hot. for my next grow im going to ge a commercial dehumidifier. 200 pint or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 22, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> no i dont run them continuosly. only as needed. just to save energy and because i dont want the room to get too hot. for my next grow im going to ge a commercial dehumidifier. 200 pint or somewhere along those lines.


I have a bitchen dehumidifier. Set it at 50 and it turns on only when needed. When I set it at 40 it worked too hard and the exhaust was very hot. I spent $200.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 22, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks for tuning in. IMHO 3lbs is ok. i honestly feel like with some more fine tuning i can get over 2lbs per 1000w.


Rbaha, care to share some of the "fine-tuning" ideas that you've got? 

I'm wondering if in hindsight you would've vegged for a little longer - looks like the plants aren't "deathly" crowded, and perhaps another 6" of vertical height (and the corresponding horizontal girth) would've been okay for them?

If so, that's at least 2-3 grams extra per plant, no?

Just a thought, lemme know whatcha think


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 22, 2010)

One of the platforms of SOG is short veg and faster turnover. I agree he could have yielded more with another two weeks of veg but if you look at it on an annualized basis, that first two weeks of veg took away the potential to harvest 1 entire grow. Granted this is an ideal scenario, but if you could veg for 2 weeks in another location while finishing up your flowering plants, you could add one more grow per year. Don't think of yield on a per grow basis, think of yield on an annual basis.

If yield per grow mattered I would have 10ft ceilings and veg for over a month. But that's no efficient growing IMO.

2 weeks more of veg per grow x 4 grows per year = 1 wasted harvest of 3-4lbs. Will vegging this last grow for another 2 weeks have doubled his yield? Highly unlikely.

After watching this grow and exchanging some emails with Bob, I know exactly what I'm doing after my harvest in a week or so. SOG mofo's.


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 22, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> no that was wet weight after buds were processed in spinpro. no leaves or stems. all buds


Ok, then that's sounding good mate... definitely if it drys up at 1/4 what is the firmness like? Do you have experience on what it drys up to?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Rbaha, care to share some of the "fine-tuning" ideas that you've got?
> 
> I'm wondering if in hindsight you would've vegged for a little longer - looks like the plants aren't "deathly" crowded, and perhaps another 6" of vertical height (and the corresponding horizontal girth) would've been okay for them?
> 
> ...


i would add more plants. try different nutes and keep my temps and humidity under pinpoint control. i feel like i can get over 2lbs per 1000. im thinking of doing 81 plants next round per tray.

i wouldnt have vegged any longer. i would have just added more plants. i didnt even like vegging that long. i would love to be able to have no veg time.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

hey keep us posted on the final weight wet and how bout some pics dang im excited for you bro


----------



## irieboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn this is all your headstashh>>??


----------



## sd1779 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking how many mothers to get all them clones


----------



## don2009 (Jan 22, 2010)

sd1779 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how many mothers to get all them clones


Good ? how many clones can you get average from a mother


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 23, 2010)

don2009 said:


> hey keep us posted on the final weight wet and how bout some pics dang im excited for you bro


ill let you know the final wet weight in just a minute



irieboy said:


> Damn this is all your headstashh>>??


yeah. me, my mom, dad, and uncles.



sd1779 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how many mothers to get all them clones


i had 15 but i only took clones off of 12. but now i have about 80 moms vegging. 



don2009 said:


> Good ? how many clones can you get average from a mother


i average somewhere between 12-15 cuttings per mom.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 23, 2010)

total wet weight was 6220grams.


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 23, 2010)

the drying nets looks yummy, you took your time placing each bud away from each other. i could only imagine how long that took lol.
great grow man, you deserve it! keep smokin 

funny you should mention who has their hands in your head stash, I have been supplying my grandmother for the past 8 years *shes a cancer patient*. She has had it on and off in different areas but always fights through. I havent been growing that long, so it was really out of pocket. when my parents found out they asked me for the hookup, now i supply my immediate family as well both grandmothers and 2 personal friends back home who have had tumors removed 1 from the optical nerve and the other from the spine.

families have it the best dont they? I would give anything for them... even my head stash... if i charge them its max 1/2 price street value and i got to pay bills but 90% of the time its given for free


----------



## InvestInMe (Jan 23, 2010)

i wouldnt have vegged any longer. i would have just added more plants. i didnt even like vegging that long. i would love to be able to have no veg time.[/QUOTE]


Heres a youtube link to a grow with only 2 days veg and its killer results


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 23, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> total wet weight was 6220grams.


453.6 Grams per Pound.

6220 / 453.6 = *13.71 lbs *





So if the 25% rule holds true ... you're looking at *3.42 lbs* dry!


----------



## sagensour (Jan 23, 2010)

just awsome. now just let us know how she smokes.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 23, 2010)

baggednismo said:


> the drying nets looks yummy, you took your time placing each bud away from each other. i could only imagine how long that took lol.
> great grow man, you deserve it! keep smokin
> 
> funny you should mention who has their hands in your head stash, I have been supplying my grandmother for the past 8 years *shes a cancer patient*. She has had it on and off in different areas but always fights through. I havent been growing that long, so it was really out of pocket. when my parents found out they asked me for the hookup, now i supply my immediate family as well both grandmothers and 2 personal friends back home who have had tumors removed 1 from the optical nerve and the other from the spine.
> ...


lol. it took me a good hour plus to lay them on the screen evenly. lol. 
yeah families do have it the best. my uncles smoke their medicine but my parents use it to make oils and edibles because they do not smoke. my dad tore his shoulder joint or something like that and had to have surgery and he also has real bad arthritis in his hands.



smokingrubber said:


> 453.6 Grams per Pound.
> 
> 6220 / 453.6 = *13.71 lbs *
> 
> ...


i hope that rule holds true. but i think it might be a little bit less. i think its going to be closer to 3 lbs.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 23, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lol. it took me a good hour plus to lay them on the screen evenly. lol.
> yeah families do have it the best. my uncles smoke their medicine but my parents use it to make oils and edibles because they do not smoke. my dad tore his shoulder joint or something like that and had to have surgery and he also has real bad arthritis in his hands.
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on _when_ you weighed it and how much pre-trimming you did. You've obviously done a lot of trimming ... whatever, you're got a fukn tower full of weed   LOL

Well done!  

Now (when they dry) you should set up a little white-tablecloth deal and do a PORN SHOOT for us


----------



## burnonehomie (Jan 23, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> 453.6 Grams per Pound.
> 
> 6220 / 453.6 = *13.71 lbs *
> 
> ...


----------



## growerboyxam (Jan 23, 2010)

Ooooooooommmmmmmmmggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 23, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> It depends on _when_ you weighed it and how much pre-trimming you did. You've obviously done a lot of trimming ... whatever, you're got a fukn tower full of weed   LOL
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Now (when they dry) you should set up a little white-tablecloth deal and do a PORN SHOOT for us


i weighed it right after it was trimmed. it went from the trimmer onto the scale then onto the net. when its completely dry ill take some closeups of the nice purple ones.


----------



## Sealion (Jan 23, 2010)

Any ideas to why the mold developed? Were you running a carbon filter?


----------



## swampgrower (Jan 23, 2010)

wow this is great 3 pounds is good shit!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 23, 2010)

Sealion said:


> Any ideas to why the mold developed? Were you running a carbon filter?


no carbon filter. it develped from too much humidity. it was hard to keep the humidity under control.


----------



## garlictrain (Jan 23, 2010)

nice grow bud. be careful with screen drying if you already had mold issues. gh nutes are ok but with your attention to detail you could get some fire organic medicine. even pbp nutes with lucas method and good flush are better than koolaid.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 24, 2010)

Happy 4 ur Harvest, You deserve it, u payed great attention throughout, & thus u r rewarded with Beautiful Nugs -Good Job


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 24, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Happy 4 ur Harvest, You deserve it, u payed great attention throughout, & thus u r rewarded with Beautiful Nugs -Good Job


thanks ninja.


----------



## growerboyxam (Jan 24, 2010)

mate, congratulations x


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 24, 2010)

excellent job buddy. 

+rep coming your way.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very proud of you man! Keep it growing


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks 4 all the compliments everyone. my next grow will be coming pretty soon. im currently setting it up. 4000w, 2 8x4 trays, 8" ice boxes on each hood cooled by my 32000 gallon swimming pool, hydrogen co2 generator, and im thinking of doing 64 or more plants per 1000w.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 24, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks 4 all the compliments everyone. my next grow will be coming pretty soon. im currently setting it up. 4000w, 2 8x4 trays, 8" ice boxes on each hood cooled by my 32000 gallon swimming pool, hydrogen co2 generator, and im thinking of doing 64 or more plants per 1000w.


WOW! That sounds Magnificent KIT with that one. Great job man.


----------



## Sealion (Jan 24, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> no carbon filter. it develped from too much humidity. it was hard to keep the humidity under control.


Damn well congrats on the harvest, live and earn. Enjoy


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 24, 2010)

don2009 said:


> WOW! That sounds Magnificent KIT with that one. Great job man.


when its all setup ill post the link on here.



Sealion said:


> Damn well congrats on the harvest, live and earn. Enjoy


thanks.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 24, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> 8" ice boxes on each hood cooled by my 32000 gallon swimming pool



wow awesome idea


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn that was an interesting thread. Sounds like your next grow will be amazing when you can use those ice boxes. And there was another thread about using the pool as a res for the ice box cooling. And with a CO2 generator, wasting CO2 isn't as expensive. IMO, a CO2 generator is the way to go. It probably pays for itself.


----------



## srryan2 (Jan 25, 2010)

how much dry wight did you end up with?


----------



## mrclue (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice!! i been looking for purple kush seeds but can't find any company that sells them, does anyone know where i can find some? or is this a clone only strain?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 25, 2010)

srryan2 said:


> how much dry wight did you end up with?


will post the dry weight in a couple days.



mrclue said:


> Nice!! i been looking for purple kush seeds but can't find any company that sells them, does anyone know where i can find some? or is this a clone only strain?


its clone only.


----------



## headbandrocker (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet-Cant wait!
Iam going to do 50 per 4x4 Any advice for how long i should veg? Im running a lavander cross,but i read that you were gona run 64 per 4x4-would you advise this amount vs 50 for a better yield? You can find the "ice box" from japan for quite cheaper if you look around FYI-generic stylee.Hydrologics co2 moniter looks sweet aswell,thanks again-sweet grow bro
HBR


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 25, 2010)

headbandrocker said:


> Sweet-Cant wait!
> Iam going to do 50 per 4x4 Any advice for how long i should veg? Im running a lavander cross,but i read that you were gona run 64 per 4x4-would you advise this amount vs 50 for a better yield? You can find the "ice box" from japan for quite cheaper if you look around FYI-generic stylee.Hydrologics co2 moniter looks sweet aswell,thanks again-sweet grow bro
> HBR


its up to you. i would veg for 2 to 3 weeks or untill close to a foot tall. and yeah try 64. you will definately yield more.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Jan 26, 2010)

Great grow man im a fellow sog'r myself and this shits pretty fuckin good. What trimmer did you use to get those buds lookin that perfect? Lemme know asap luv how those babies came out. Also i dont use the coco mat i just use 6x6 rockwool cubes. My clones are rooted in starter plugs for a few days or so n then put into the cubes to veg for a couple weeks b4 theyre thrown in the 4x8 system w 2 x 1000w hps. u think the mat would help increase yield at all? If so why?


----------



## indyman (Jan 26, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i started cutting today. so far ive cut down 35 ladies. i got the spinpro so cutting has been quite easy. the total weight from the 35 ladies wet was 2355g.


Hey bro purple kush is the shit i'm growin now and have a male i'm going to breed with may cross with sativa i have as well maybe not sure yet!!


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 26, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Great grow man im a fellow sog'r myself and this shits pretty fuckin good. What trimmer did you use to get those buds lookin that perfect? Lemme know asap luv how those babies came out. Also i dont use the coco mat i just use 6x6 rockwool cubes. My clones are rooted in starter plugs for a few days or so n then put into the cubes to veg for a couple weeks b4 theyre thrown in the 4x8 system w 2 x 1000w hps. u think the mat would help increase yield at all? If so why?


thanks. i used the spinpro trimmer. not sure if the coco mat would help any since your already using 6x6 cubes. they might a little. the roots will grow out of the cubes and through the mat and spread throughout the tray. you wont be able to move them though. not sure if that matters to you.


----------



## statik (Jan 26, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> thanks. i used the spinpro trimmer. not sure if the coco mat would help any since your already using 6x6 cubes. they might a little. the roots will grow out of the cubes and through the mat and spread throughout the tray. you wont be able to move them though. not sure if that matters to you.


Or you could try the new "Big Mama" from Grodan. It's an 8x8 cube. Just saw them yesterday at the hydro store for the first time.

Sorry you had a few mold. Sounds like it wasn't that bad though. I really think you are gonna top 3 pounds easy. Guessing closer to 3 1/2.

How long you normally like to cure for?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 27, 2010)

statik said:


> Or you could try the new "Big Mama" from Grodan. It's an 8x8 cube. Just saw them yesterday at the hydro store for the first time.
> 
> Sorry you had a few mold. Sounds like it wasn't that bad though. I really think you are gonna top 3 pounds easy. Guessing closer to 3 1/2.
> 
> How long you normally like to cure for?


i hope i get 3 1/2. they are shrinking up alot though. i usually cure for a couple of days. i dont really do too much curing. my parents and uncle cant wait that long. they want their medicine NOW!!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 27, 2010)

Give em enough to last 3 weeks and cure the rest.


----------



## pftek (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful. fucking beautiful. 

i'd like a DIY on this. I gotta read and figure out how to do all that.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey bro I really hope you don't feel this as a thread jack or anything. I just want to toss this out there for a few of those people asking questions about the ebb and flow systems. This video I found in these forums was a pretty nice step by step video on setting up a simple ebb and flow system. Might help some might not, but if I can help I would like to. Here's the link.

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/114643841/Mr.+Green:+I+Grow+Chronic?tab=summary

Hope this helps. If you would like me to remove this post just let me know in time and I will change it. I'm a bit anxious to see how much dry weight you got off this grow. Good job man.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 27, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Hey bro I really hope you don't feel this as a thread jack or anything. I just want to toss this out there for a few of those people asking questions about the ebb and flow systems. This video I found in these forums was a pretty nice step by step video on setting up a simple ebb and flow system. Might help some might not, but if I can help I would like to. Here's the link.
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/114643841/Mr.+Green:+I+Grow+Chronic?tab=summary
> 
> Hope this helps. If you would like me to remove this post just let me know in time and I will change it. I'm a bit anxious to see how much dry weight you got off this grow. Good job man.


not a thread jack at all. any information that helps is good. ill let you know the dry weight tomorrow. i think they need one more day.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok bro I will have to check tomorrow haha. I just hope that things turn out good lol. I think I read something about mold right? Whats up with that? Is it looking better?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 27, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Ok bro I will have to check tomorrow haha. I just hope that things turn out good lol. I think I read something about mold right? Whats up with that? Is it looking better?


the mold wasnt too bad. i found it on about 7 plants. each one had it on 1 small bud. it wasnt bad at all. i just trimmed the buds up small that had mold on em and threw the moldy part out.


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 28, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> the mold wasnt too bad. i found it on about 7 plants. each one had it on 1 small bud. it wasnt bad at all. i just trimmed the buds up small that had mold on em and threw the moldy part out.


Good man, glad to hear the mold wasn't overbearing. I had a crop a few years back that the humidity took over and killed my flower room. My dehumidifier stopped working about 2 weeks into flower and I couldn't afford to get another. I was working 12 hours a day and just happened to be the same time my lights were on so there really wasn't much I could do... Took over completely and I lost about 2 +/- lbs and ended up throwing everything out. I know how bad things can get and how quickly they can get there lol.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 28, 2010)

What would happen if you used the trimmer after you hang dried them? Would it still work well do you think? Did you save any to hand trim or did you throw them all in the wok?


----------



## DubsFan (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like he uses a tumbler trimmer. The bowl style. I just got one. Wet nugs handle the tumble very well. Dry nugs would probably have hair and product fly everywhere. Wet nugs are extra sticky and it seems like just the leaves get cut off leaving by behind nice nugs and trichs.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 28, 2010)

I've heard (and practiced) you're supposed to hang the branches (minus fan leaves) for about 5 days to let the thc trickle down into the buds. MYTH? How do the buds look when dried like that on the net? How does the finished bud look compared to one hung and hand-trimmed? 

Just wondering what the pros & cons are with this method.

I expect my first crop (with new setup) to be about 3lbs and I'll definately hand trim it because right now I've got more time than money. But I want to spend a month researching these trimmers and buy one before next time. Do the 1k models do a better job manicuring or just more capacity?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 28, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> I've heard (and practiced) you're supposed to hang the branches (minus fan leaves) for about 5 days to let the thc trickle down into the buds. MYTH? How do the buds look when dried like that on the net? How does the finished bud look compared to one hung and hand-trimmed?
> 
> Just wondering what the pros & cons are with this method.
> 
> I expect my first crop (with new setup) to be about 3lbs and I'll definately hand trim it because right now I've got more time than money. But I want to spend a month researching these trimmers and buy one before next time. Do the 1k models do a better job manicuring or just more capacity?


buds look no different than when hung dried. the pros are it takes alot less time and is much easier. there are no cons IMHO. i thik the 1k ones are electric or just really expensive. i got mine for $400.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 28, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> I've heard (and practiced) you're supposed to hang the branches (minus fan leaves) for about 5 days to let the thc trickle down into the buds. MYTH? How do the buds look when dried like that on the net? How does the finished bud look compared to one hung and hand-trimmed?
> 
> Just wondering what the pros & cons are with this method.
> 
> I expect my first crop (with new setup) to be about 3lbs and I'll definately hand trim it because right now I've got more time than money. But I want to spend a month researching these trimmers and buy one before next time. Do the 1k models do a better job manicuring or just more capacity?


THC (trichomes) are little hairs attached the buds and all over the plant. For the THC to "trickle" down, wouldn't make much sense.

It's a dumb stupid myth that someone made up while stoned.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL, it seems like something a stoner would make up. Good to know.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 28, 2010)

It's not something made up and useless (well, the THC dripping part is), but it's based in fact (kind of) - keeping the stem on allows to bud(s) to dry more evenly then removing the buds from the stem.

So, it's not the THC "dripping down", it's the plant's moisture being more evenly distributed throughout during the drying process.

Some people say that quick dry is bad and slow dry is good, and they would advocate leaving the stem on - I personally think it doesn't make a lick of difference.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 28, 2010)

final dry weight was 1175g. i was definately hoping for atleast 3lb. oh well. maybe next time.


----------



## kovo (Jan 28, 2010)

nice one 2.5 lbs is good i guessed around 3! mabey less numbers and longer veg would bring a better result  pce


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 28, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> final dry weight was 1175g. i was definately hoping for atleast 3lb. oh well. maybe next time.


Sorry to hear that you didn't hit your goal man, but there are worse things in life then being stuck with 2.5lbs. of dank 

Any chance you're gonna have a conclusion/summation post where you discuss ways that you think you could improve your yield?


----------



## don2009 (Jan 28, 2010)

how bout some pics bro? yeah I would like to know what you think you did wrong but thats still good. I think its the strain its not a lolli pop strain so it wouldnt yield good in that form maybe you top them and make a lil tree for that strain (you said it wasnt a lolli pop strain I think before) but awesome job I think you have to veg a lil longer with that one just cuz the strain, some you can do from clone to flower when they root idk bout that one tho still great job


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 28, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> final dry weight was 1175g. i was definately hoping for atleast 3lb. oh well. maybe next time.


Damn man. Sorry you didn't hit your goal but I still think it's a good harvest. You got enough smoke for a while haha. Maybe even kick a lil down  Na jk man happy smoking looks good would like some pics.


----------



## pftek (Jan 28, 2010)

damn that sucks. was going to go with your method next round too.

maybe...


----------



## don2009 (Jan 29, 2010)

pftek said:


> damn that sucks. was going to go with your method next round too.
> 
> maybe...


I would def do the same method just diffrent strain something good with a SOG method I think it went real good for that strain but better in trees


----------



## Joker209 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder, what is the best SOG strain? Only from experience please.. I would like to do a large SOG my next grow.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow I just got done reading this whole thread and I wanna say great job my friend. I'm total noob when it comes to indoor growing and I've learned a ton of knowledge from you and I wanna say thanks. I can't wait to try your method. I just bought a new light for my 3x3x8 room and I'm waiting for it to arrive as I speak. I'm gonna buy a 3x3 ebb & flow set up as soon as I get my tax check.

I was wondering if you can achieve the same kind of results from seedlings rather than clones? I can see that clones are the way to go but I don't have that option at this time, maybe in the future. My buddy has a primitive grow in his basement and he's growing some white widow in dirt. I don't think I can talk him out of that many clones. I know that he would give a few but not that many.

Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 29, 2010)

I just got done watching that (Mr Green's I Grow Chronic) that somebody posted here but I can't remember who it was. I want to thank you for that because there was a lot of good info in that video too. Now I see what I have to do to have a successful grow like the one you just had. It may take a little longer at first but worth the wait. Now I'm gonna start thinking about a veg room.

Man this was an awesome grow journal dude. Thanks for sharing your methods and expertise. I'm going to be a devoted follower of all your future grows from now on. 


Dropastone.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jan 29, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> final dry weight was 1175g. i was definately hoping for atleast 3lb. oh well. maybe next time.


 Thats a dam shame my friend. Im convinced ur setup is sound, but maybe a different strain, like Critical Mass, or its fruitier spin-off the Critical 47. That will bump that number up.


----------



## Xan2 (Jan 30, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> 453.6 Grams per Pound.
> 
> 6220 / 453.6 = *13.71 lbs *
> 
> ...



I am sorry but a marijuana pound is 16 oz wich means 16*28=448gr


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jan 30, 2010)

Xan2 said:


> I am sorry but a marijuana pound is 16 oz wich means 16*28=448gr


ACTUALLY a pound is 453.59 grams. and an ounce is NOT 28 grams. its acutally28.349grams. most people sell zips as 28 grams however.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> ACTUALLY a pound is 453.59 grams. and an ounce is NOT 28 grams. its acutally28.349grams. most people sell zips as 28 grams however.



This is true...


----------



## WiiToke (Jan 31, 2010)

I would not be too dissappointed with your results. 1175g from 2000w is a very respectable harvest. One of the problems is that this forum is filled with BS "big fish" stories and unrealistic expectations. Any experienced grower will tell u that: dry wieght>0.5g per watt = a job well done. Well u exceded that so cheers!


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 31, 2010)

You probably HAD 3lbs ... but you must have smoked 181 grams while you were trimming? Happens all the time lol. 

Seriously, well done! That's far more than a lot of people achieve. A few tweaks and I'm sure each grow will be smoother than the last. I'm hoping for similar results next month.


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 4, 2010)

No worries,good yield in all fairness-would throwing em in 1gal pots give anymore room for roots? I like to supercharge roots in aero system and then into pots-seems they takeoff faster than throwing clones in rockwool then in pots.
im tryin 47 per 4x4 in 1 gal pots/hydroton veged up a bit like you suggested.I flip tomorow-I am all ears for suggestions.
I forgot what nutes you were using,but was told 1200 worth of AN nutes(for a whole room/should last longer for only 2 tables) would help final weight a ton-this is from a naysayer who always used GH nutes and now almost doubled his pull.
I would try Nitrozyme (hydrodynamics)if you havent already hit 1ce in veg and then 1ce early flower as folier then last week before chop put 150 mls in your res for extra girth.
Thanks fgor the thread it was good times,congrats-cant wait to see nugs dried!


----------



## don2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey bro how's everything going? Whats up with the smoke report? And final wieght


----------



## rbahadosingh (Feb 13, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey bro how's everything going? Whats up with the smoke report? And final wieght


final weight was 1175 grams. smokes smooth. and is very potent. couch lock high. im currently setting up my new grow room. 4 1000w lights cooled with 8" ice boxes. im going to run between 64 and 81 ladies per tray sog. strains will be purple kush, grandaddy, and querkle. ill also have a couple white widow ladies outside this summer.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 14, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> final weight was 1175 grams. smokes smooth. and is very potent. couch lock high. im currently setting up my new grow room. 4 1000w lights cooled with 8" ice boxes. im going to run between 64 and 81 ladies per tray sog. strains will be purple kush, grandaddy, and querkle. ill also have a couple white widow ladies outside this summer.


congrats on a succesful harvest my friend. def gonna have to follow ur next grow closely. im lookin at pickin up the chiller with ice boxes as well. so hopefully with ur experiment ill b able to follow along and get my shit done rite the first time.


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice harvest....I am thinking about doing an ebb and flow setup sometime here hopefully sooner then later...awesome grow man


----------



## kovo (Mar 25, 2010)

hows the next grow comin along??


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 26, 2010)

kovo said:


> hows the next grow comin along??


He's almost setup, got his clones rocking and rolling.

Rbaha, I've been trying to PM you back but my fucking Rollitup has been going berserk when I try to click on "My Rollitup" or send a PM - had a lengthy one typed out and then it ate it (I think, or maybe it went through).

Anyways, on behalf of Rbaha, his next setup is coming along nicely.


----------



## kovo (Mar 27, 2010)

good to hear i look forward to seeyin the setup pce


----------



## rbahadosingh (Mar 30, 2010)

here are a few pics of the new setup. its pretty much done now. just a few things left to do... 
the first pic is of the 284 clones i have veggin right now. im going to use the best looking and strongest 256. im doing 64 per tray. the rest will turn into mothers. the second pic is of the co2 generator and chhc-1, both from sentinel. the 3rd is of the 15,000btu air conditioner. and the 4th is of the ballasts and as you can see the 2 fans that are going to cool the hoods. the duct is already connected to one. the other one still needs to be connected. i decided not to go with the ice boxes. i will however be adding them after this run and running my pool water through them which is 21000 gallons and consistently 51 degrees. when i start a thread ill post it in here. happy growing everyone!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 30, 2010)

great lookin setup man ill be hangin around


----------



## Joker209 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dam dude that shit looks ill as hell lol I will be here for this.. Perhaps another thread so you can start another poll for the new grow though? I'm back for the new grow


----------



## llop1103 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just read this whole thread lol and all i can say is +++++rep and keep it up


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a sweet setup dude. I'm definitely subed to your next grow.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 31, 2010)

great lookin setup


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 31, 2010)

Impressive-Very clean my dood,how much was it for 64 of those rockwool cubes? How long will you veg for or till what height? I am going to copy your idea,but going to do it in a 4x6 under 2x1ks
Is there any advantage to using the RW cubes vs the coco slabs? 
well done sir cant wait to see em in action!


----------



## kovo (Apr 1, 2010)

sik man i'm ready for this one


----------



## don2009 (Apr 1, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> here are a few pics of the new setup. its pretty much done now. just a few things left to do...
> the first pic is of the 284 clones i have veggin right now. im going to use the best looking and strongest 256. im doing 64 per tray. the rest will turn into mothers. the second pic is of the co2 generator and chhc-1, both from sentinel. the 3rd is of the 15,000btu air conditioner. and the 4th is of the ballasts and as you can see the 2 fans that are going to cool the hoods. the duct is already connected to one. the other one still needs to be connected. i decided not to go with the ice boxes. i will however be adding them after this run and running my pool water through them which is 21000 gallons and consistently 51 degrees. when i start a thread ill post it in here. happy growing everyone!


WoW!!!!!!! You are full of surprises, all types of great looking upgrades, dame man do your thing is this the thread to watch or is there another link? I've read alot of threads and your threads are probly the best man. I'm very excited for you man I wish you all the luck.
P.S. Hey why not a light mover? I never had one but they seem cool and save energy. They move light all around the plants except just staying on top what you think? They say that helps with yield also. Have 1 of those 1k hps on one side doing 160, plants and another side with 1 1k hps doing another 160 plants at the same time on a 6ft light mover or however length needed. What you think? Cuz thats what I want to do. Your a bad mofo I would +rep but I try to give you rep so many times. but cant good luck man


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 2, 2010)

headbandrocker said:


> Impressive-Very clean my dood,how much was it for 64 of those rockwool cubes? How long will you veg for or till what height? I am going to copy your idea,but going to do it in a 4x6 under 2x1ks
> Is there any advantage to using the RW cubes vs the coco slabs?
> well done sir cant wait to see em in action!


the rockwool cubes are $125 for a case of 144. i like coco mats. dont know the difference between the slabs and mats.



don2009 said:


> WoW!!!!!!! You are full of surprises, all types of great looking upgrades, dame man do your thing is this the thread to watch or is there another link? I've read alot of threads and your threads are probly the best man. I'm very excited for you man I wish you all the luck.
> P.S. Hey why not a light mover? I never had one but they seem cool and save energy. They move light all around the plants except just staying on top what you think? They say that helps with yield also. Have 1 of those 1k hps on one side doing 160, plants and another side with 1 1k hps doing another 160 plants at the same time on a 6ft light mover or however length needed. What you think? Cuz thats what I want to do. Your a bad mofo I would +rep but I try to give you rep so many times. but cant good luck man


when i start the thread ill post the link in here. i dont like light movers because the middle sections gets WAY more light than the outer edges. twice as much. 

this next thread will be the one to watch. i havent taken the cheap way out on anything. im also going to use some new nutes that i havent used before. hopefully i will get the yield i want this time.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll be watching. Oh and can't you adjust the hold time at the end of the rails? If so I would venture you could get light coverage pretty damn even throughout.


----------



## headbandrocker (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there any benifit to running each tray with all 142 in it?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 3, 2010)

headbandrocker said:


> Is there any benifit to running each tray with all 142 in it?


i would think so. im planning on trying that one of these days. i suppose the yield would be greater but im not entirely sure yet. i wouldnt beable to veg them until they are foot though. im thinking i would have to flower at about 6 to 8".


----------



## bran1981 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I was wondering how much of the rw cubes are submerged when your table is fully flooded? I have never tryed rw and was thinking about trying them, the only thing I am worried about is keeping them to wet and killing everything. Was also wanting to know how often do you flood newly rooted clones?


----------



## JayDoe71 (Apr 3, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 3, 2010)

bran1981 said:


> Hey I was wondering how much of the rw cubes are submerged when your table is fully flooded? I have never tryed rw and was thinking about trying them, the only thing I am worried about is keeping them to wet and killing everything. Was also wanting to know how often do you flood newly rooted clones?


i flood them half way. i flood newly rooted clones once. then wait a week to flood them again. you want the cubes to dry out so the roots can seek out the water and spread throughout the rw.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 3, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i flood them half way. i flood newly rooted clones once. then wait a week to flood them again. you want the cubes to dry out so the roots can seek out the water and spread throughout the rw.


Hey I want to go with RW also with flood and drain but dosent the RW move around when the water comes in? Or is that why you said you flood them half way? But I would think they move around when it floods what do you do? I see now that there all close together so I imagine they wouldnt move now but your last grow it looked like you had plenty of space left (not crowded) to move around how did you keep them from floating? Thanks man. You doing your fuckin thing man keep it up good luck with all grows.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 4, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey I want to go with RW also with flood and drain but dosent the RW move around when the water comes in? Or is that why you said you flood them half way? But I would think they move around when it floods what do you do? I see now that there all close together so I imagine they wouldnt move now but your last grow it looked like you had plenty of space left (not crowded) to move around how did you keep them from floating? Thanks man. You doing your fuckin thing man keep it up good luck with all grows.


They don't float with flood & drain, they soak the water up like a sponge and therefore have the same density as the water in the tray. Sure To Grow does float, beware.


----------



## harleyd13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fricken' sweeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My only question is where do you plan one budding 256 plants??? Even giving them minimal spacing you'll need a 800 sq ft room and even at minimum lighting 500,000 lumens......................................................................


----------



## harleyd13 (Apr 4, 2010)

harleyd13 said:


> Fricken' sweeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My only question is where do you plan one budding 256 plants??? Even giving them minimal spacing you'll need a 800 sq ft room and even at minimum lighting 500,000 lumens......................................................................


 SORRY!!! I GUESS I SHOULD HAVE READ ALL THE POSTS. I DON'T BUD MINE UNTIL THEY'RE 3 PLUS FEET TALL........MY BAD


----------



## rslaven87 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rhab...Like your project a lot, starting something very similar with Hogsbreath via rockwool on a cocomat. Had a quick question for you; I notice on both of your journals you don't run a light cover over your trays. Have you ever had any light to root issues? Perhaps the wrap prevents this? A couple people advised me to light cover, but it seems nearly impossible or extremely painful in a true SOG.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 4, 2010)

rslaven87 said:


> Rhab...Like your project a lot, starting something very similar with Hogsbreath via rockwool on a cocomat. Had a quick question for you; I notice on both of your journals you don't run a light cover over your trays. Have you ever had any light to root issues? Perhaps the wrap prevents this? A couple people advised me to light cover, but it seems nearly impossible or extremely painful in a true SOG.


you dont need a light cover. the coco mat takes care of that. just get the rockwool covers.


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 4, 2010)

Rb you inspired me to attempt your methoud.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Rb you inspired me to attempt your methoud.


Great job there bro! How many ladies you got ? +rep cuz rabh set up is my goal too.


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 4, 2010)

i started with 80 but ended up with 78


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Rb you inspired me to attempt your methoud.


 wow. looks good. whats strain is that? and is that 78 in the 2 trays? or in each tray?


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 5, 2010)

its blue cheese and banana kush. Its 78 total but i see how important it is to keep with just one strain. next time ill make sure its the same strain


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 7, 2010)

Click to watch video.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 7, 2010)

That's a bad ass setup you got going on there my man. That makes me want to move into a bigger house. + rep to ya for that awesome setup.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 7, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> That's a bad ass setup you got going on there my man. That makes me want to move into a bigger house. + rep to ya for that awesome setup.


thanks man. hopefully they will come out good.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude that is fucking awesome. I'm jealous and impressed man good job. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Imho I say it will turn out great but man start a new journal.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Dude that is fucking awesome. I'm jealous and impressed man good job. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Imho I say it will turn out great but man start a new journal.


thanks man. i am setting up a new thread now. i will post the link in this thread. hopefully everything turns out well.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

here is the link folks

*4000W Medicial Purple Kush 256 Plant Ebb and Flow SOG Grow*


----------



## wush (Apr 16, 2010)

rbah i have had my time with pk and although she is a very dank and potent strain she is not a yeilder but 2.5 is a great rip considering her quality. i currently have wush "white widow x bubba kush", lavender, and strawberry cough" all three do very well on with sog i average 25-45 g per plant but i have a 4 week veg time and only 16 plants per light. i am curious to hear other peoples opinions on the best sog strain. best meaning best quality, healthiest plants and of course highest yeild


----------



## PotPower (Sep 7, 2011)

Man I need to switch up to this method!


----------



## Demetrius Powell (Sep 25, 2018)

rbahadosingh said:


> yes they are all clones. i vegged for 18 days i believe. flowered for 52. total 70 days.
> 
> 
> 
> its been varying. but between 45-65. and sometimes shooting upto 70. but since i changed the deadband on the controller and having the dehumidifiers come on a little earlier it has been staying below 59. if i would have done this earlier i doubt i would have had any mold. the mold wasnt too bad however. just on one part of the bud of each plant.


Next time don't veg take 6inch clones try to use a Indica dom strain like nl


----------

